# Nsw 2007 X-mas Case Swap



## SJW (10/9/07)

Well it's that time again. As I am going in for yet another shoulder reconstruction tomorrow and will be out of action for a while, I have made the executive decision to fire up the ol x-mas case swap. And seeing how I have missed out every other year this should ensure my inclusion.
Therefore I suspect the standard rules, as listed below will apply. (Thanks to Duff)
So take a number, add your name and name your poison!

1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations, but I can host the Newcastle drop off point if Cameron Park suits or I could see Mark (MHB)
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES.
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days 
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of November, taking into consideration x-mas family commitments



"Let's get it on" :super: 

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)


----------



## Stuster (10/9/07)

SJW said:


> 1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
> 2. Stuster - Who knows




Woohoo! It's on again. No idea what I'm going to brew, but how can you miss out on the case. :super: :chug:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/9/07)

Stuster said:


> Woohoo! It's on again. No idea what I'm going to brew, but how can you miss out on the case. :super: :chug:




1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG 


I'M in


----------



## Barramundi (10/9/07)

IM IN !!


1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet


Also happy to be a drop off point or sort point or whatever needs to be , but i may have moved by swap time so will see how things pan out ...
If this one runs as smootly as the xmas in july this year , everything should fall into place just nicely ....


----------



## Gulpa (10/9/07)

Excellent. Count me in again.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either


----------



## nifty (10/9/07)

I'm in thanks -

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet


----------



## Steve (10/9/07)

Anyone in Canberra make regular trips to Sydney or vice versa? I'd love to be in this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KillerRx4 (10/9/07)

Count me in.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout


----------



## Barramundi (10/9/07)

Steve said:


> Anyone in Canberra make regular trips to Sydney or vice versa? I'd love to be in this.
> Cheers
> Steve




im sure someone will be able to help out steve , get your name in now though as spaces will fill fast ...


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (10/9/07)

Count me in.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet


----------



## Steve (10/9/07)

Woooohoooooo! Count me in. Thanks Stuster - will make arrangements a bit closer.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno Yet


----------



## Barramundi (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet 


Just got off the phone with brewer and he asked me to put his name down for the case , any issues , please contact me...


----------



## Punter (10/9/07)

Cool, if the beers are as good as the July swap it should be great. :beerbang: 

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet 
11. Punter- dont know yet.


----------



## Slurpdog (10/9/07)

The Xmas in July case was a lot of fun, so I'll hve another crack!

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Slurpdog - Beer?


----------



## Stuster (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet 
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?

Repaired. Just simultaneous posting, I think, Barra.


----------



## floppinab (10/9/07)

Thanks for the heads up Stu, I think it's time to dangle the toes into the wort for my first swap!!! I'm hoping it will be an AG.

Gav.



Stuster said:


> 1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
> 2. Stuster - Who knows
> 3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
> 4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
> ...


----------



## Barramundi (10/9/07)

great stuff Gav , good to have you on board at last ... these swaps are great fun and an easy way to try a lot of different styles of beer and theyre fun too !


just re read this .. did i say fun more than once .... LOL


----------



## PostModern (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo


----------



## Oblomov (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale


----------



## homebrewworld.com (10/9/07)

Rippa !  Oh Beerslayer has asked me to add him to list.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm


----------



## goatherder (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)


----------



## Thommo (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea


----------



## Phrak (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?


----------



## Tony (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it  insert dancing around the room


----------



## n00ch (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.


----------



## crozdog (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI


----------



## redbeard (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Barramundi (10/9/07)

swappers list full !!! ... that didnt take long at all ... now for the big decision what to brew .....


----------



## Duff (10/9/07)

Good luck gents. All the best with it.

Cheers.


----------



## Trent (10/9/07)

Thanks for signing me up, Keith. I may do an APA or something similarly exciting.
T.


----------



## Weizguy (10/9/07)

Good idea, Trent.

Back to basics...with a beer that you make well.

I feel that it's time for people to make the beer that they make best, rather than an untried recipe.

Just my 2 cents, and as you can see I'm not participating anyway.

I need time to concentrate on my NSW comp beer - the Great Weiss Hope, an American wheat beer.

Best of luck to all, and I look forward to reading the reviews as I do a "virtual" tasting based on your posts.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## MVZOOM (10/9/07)

Awesome, thanks for registering me, Phrak. I reckon I need to do a Koelsch so Keith the Beer Guy can have his own back on me with some (constructive) criticism!!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Josh (10/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. PoMo
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Interchange Bench
29. Josh - not sure yet

Geez, I was home all day today too. Oh well I don't recall a swap never using at least one benchy.


----------



## PostModern (10/9/07)

Josh said:


> Oh well I don't recall a swap never using at least one benchy.



And you have #14. 

I'm going to be away for a good chunk of Nov/Dec, so I don't think I'll be able to get something up as well as brew all my Xmas/NY stock, so I bow out early. Is this a new record for bailing?

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Dunno yet.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## petesbrew (11/9/07)

I'll have to pass on PoMo's fantastic bottle openers for you swappers who missed out in the July swap.
I can't really commit myself to even the bench at the moment.
Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Thommo (11/9/07)

I think we used three or four benchies in the last swap if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Steve (11/9/07)

Going to make one my new concoctions, Nelsons Bastard Ale. Its in the recipe section.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Cheers
Steve


----------



## monkeybusiness (11/9/07)

Hey guys, can I play too? (at least as a potential benchie at this stage)

I don't do AG yet but have mighty plans. Is a K&K with extra guff acceptable? Also, if my beer turns out not as good as I planned will I be chased off with hired goons and men with burning torches and pitchforks and the like? (really selling myself here...)

I saw some recipes for partials/steeped grains for a James Squire Golden Ale clone on this site that I'm keen to have a crack at.

Cheers,

monkeybusiness


----------



## Stuster (11/9/07)

Definitely welcome, monkeybusiness, though the hired goons are a distinct possibility. The pitchfork guys are after me.  

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. monkeybusiness


----------



## monkeybusiness (11/9/07)

WOOHOO! :beerbang: 

now, just need to take someone else out Tonja Harding style...evil laugh.....


----------



## kabooby (11/9/07)

Wow that filled up quick 

Ill be benchy No 2 

Kabooby 

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - No Idea Yet
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. monkeybusiness
2. Kabooby


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (11/9/07)

It's going to be my kick arse Helles Bock (no experimenting for me this time!!)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - Helles Bock
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. monkeybusiness
2. Kabooby


----------



## Gulpa (11/9/07)

Hi swappers,

Looks like we have a full team. Anybody (Steve?) want to suggest a rough date so I know when I have to get my sh!t together by. 

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (11/9/07)

Last year the swap was the first week in December. I guess that'd be about right this year so all the cases can get distributed back before they're needed over the holidays.  :chug:


----------



## Muggus (11/9/07)

Bugger me, that filled up much faster than I thought. I'll jump on the bench and get cracking on something to brew.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - Helles Bock
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony. (dont know yet) ya i made it insert dancing around the room
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. monkeybusiness
2. Kabooby
3. Muggus


----------



## Barramundi (11/9/07)

couldnt have been much easier for you to get a run of the bench there Josh ... good to see some newer guys in on the act this time too ...


----------



## Tony (11/9/07)

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - Helles Bock
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short.  
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. monkeybusiness
2. Kabooby
3. Muggus

Im going to brew a golden summer IPA with enough NZ hop flowers to stain a sheep green.

about 8g of hops / liter, 1.074 and and around the 70 IBU mark

I have to make SOMETHING Doc can drink and taste. 

OOOOO im looking forward to this

cheers


----------



## blackbock (11/9/07)

We could always start a 2nd NSW xmas case for the slow-draws


----------



## goatherder (11/9/07)

Sounds awesome Tony.

I'm going for a Czech Dark Lager - dark, malty with loads of Saaz. Should be fun.


1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - Helles Bock
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short.  
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. monkeybusiness
2. Kabooby
3. Muggus


----------



## Tony (11/9/07)

Mmmmmmmm SAAZ  sounds tops.

Hope i dont offend any kiwi brewers out there :huh: 

all in fun :lol: Im not changing the name. I am loving these NZ hops.... they are great!

cheers


----------



## m_peve (11/9/07)

I'll add myself to the subs bench if I can.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Who knows
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - Helles Bock
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. Doc - 3IPA Hoptospheric something-or-other (probably) 
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. monkeybusiness
2. Kabooby
3. Muggus
4. Peve


----------



## Josh (11/9/07)

Thanks PoMo. I was pretty sure I'd get a run. But wasn't expecting to be in so quickly.

I've made a stack of beers in the last couple of months. Whichever turns out the best will hopefully be duplicated for the case swap. Maybe this time I will have it ready ahead of time so it can be straight into the fridge. Don't hold your breath though.

This American Pale Ale I'm drinking is quite pleasant. Could be an early favourite.


----------



## PostModern (11/9/07)

Cheers Josh, enjoy. I signed up with all due keenness, but realised pretty quickly what my calendar looks like for Nov/Dec and rather than stuff around later, I thought I'd bow out now.

In fact, even between now and then I'll be hard pressed to brew enough for the summer season at Casa de PoMo. We might be drinking a fresh Wiezen at Xmas!


----------



## Barramundi (11/9/07)

blackbock said:


> We could always start a 2nd NSW xmas case for the slow-draws




run a small swap say a dozen bottles(or as many as you get starters) , ive done that before when ive missed out on the bigger swap , usually easy to get enough starters ....


----------



## Josh (11/9/07)

Barramundi said:


> run a small swap say a dozen bottles(or as many as you get starters) , ive done that before when ive missed out on the bigger swap , usually easy to get enough starters ....


And I'd be interested in that too. Working shiftwork, I get plenty of time to myself for brewing.


----------



## SJW (12/9/07)

> Last year the swap was the first week in December. I guess that'd be about right this year so all the cases can get distributed back before they're needed over the holidays


That sounds fine. I got no idea how these things work, as I have never made the cut before. But i'm sure it will all come together.
I went in for my shoulder reconstruction last night but the doc said that there was too much damage in there for him to tackle last night so I need to go back in 2 weeks time for the op. If I can't get a brew down for the swap, I have loads in stock so I could submit one of them.



> We could always start a 2nd NSW xmas case for the slow-draws


Why not!

Steve


----------



## Doc (15/9/07)

I'm going to pull out. 
I got the call while on holidays from Phrak, but now that I'm back home and have evaluated my brewing schedule, I'm going to let one of the brewers waiting in line to take my spot.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Stuster (15/9/07)

That's a shame, Doc. I've enjoyed your case beers in the past and you make some interesting beers. Was looking forward to your beer again. You sure you can't squeeze in just one more batch?  

If not, I guess monkeybusiness is up next.


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

thats a shame doc

i was looking forward to trying one of your beers  

next time hey

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (15/9/07)

thats the second swap i a row the doc has pulled out of , maybe its my beers that are puttin him off ....LOL


----------



## Doc (15/9/07)

My beers are all good 
Have had house guests for a month, and have found out when these ones are leaving new ones are arriving for prob a month as well.
As such the consumption of my stocks has increased and the opportunity to brew more had gone down.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Barramundi (15/9/07)

no need to explain at all doc , everyone thats had one of your beers knows theyre good too , hence the fact that most were disappointed when you announced you couldnt take part in this swap and the last swap too...

Next time aint that far away anyway...
hopefully youll be all good to go then ...


----------



## monkeybusiness (19/9/07)

Bugger me, now I'm excited. I should say thanks Doc for the opportunity to participate but I have the distinct feeling that my beer will be filling a hole way too big for it!  . Never mind, in for a penny, in for a pound.

I'm gonna have to get my sh*t together now. Been thinking about moving forward my plans to go AG to make this my first AG brew but methinks this may be throwing caution to the wind.

So, some advice may be warranted here... Do I go for my favourite brew so far (ie the one I was happy to give to friends: Morgans dockside stout, 1kg dark crystal LME, 1kg dex 100g roasted barley & 12g goldings steeped, simple, but tasty) or do I go for the never tried never tested AG batch?

-monkeybusiness


----------



## Stuster (19/9/07)

monkeybusiness said:


> Bugger me, now I'm excited. I should say thanks Doc for the opportunity to participate but I have the distinct feeling that my beer will be filling a hole way too big for it!  . Never mind, in for a penny, in for a pound.
> 
> I'm gonna have to get my sh*t together now. Been thinking about moving forward my plans to go AG to make this my first AG brew but methinks this may be throwing caution to the wind.
> 
> ...



I'd say go with a batch you've already made. It'll be fairly stressful getting a bigger batch ready for the case swap (a 23L batch will only just stretch to it, and I'd say doing slightly more is probably a good idea). Doing that for your first AG when you've never used your system, might have low efficiency etc etc is going to make life difficult. Plus, you won't get to really enjoy your own first AG batch.  

Updated case list.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. DK - Helles Bock
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Slurpdog - Beer?
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Phrak - NFI
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. Kabooby
2. Muggus 
3. Peve


----------



## nifty (19/9/07)

Monkey, like Stuster said, go with what you are comfortable with. I would be more than happy to try one of your tried and true recipes that you and your friends like. Go ag when you have time to enjoy it.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Tony (25/9/07)

very quiet folks.... whats everyone brewing?

If the drop off is in early december there is only 2 months left.... not 3

cheers


----------



## homebrewworld.com (25/9/07)

Shiit,
Your right Tony !
Last time i made a American Pale Ale ( EzyBrew Micro Kit )
This time i might try brew a Ginger Beer, full strength but not over the top with the ginger.
Something refreshing and with bite for summer !

Cheers
Garry
HBW


----------



## KillerRx4 (25/9/07)

I put down my case brew on Sat. 
Brewed this Oatmeal stout based on a Jamil Z recipie.

Now the hard part, to round up enough empty bottles.


----------



## nifty (25/9/07)

I think I'll do another bitter of some sort. I'll have to pull the finger out and start planning.


----------



## Steve (26/9/07)

I'll be making mine in the next few weeks. Any idea on a swap date yet?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (26/9/07)

Damn I didn't realise the December was so bloody close!
Maibock/Helles Bock going to be put down this weekend.
:icon_drool2:


----------



## Oblomov (29/9/07)

Bottled today (Belgian Dark Strong Ale). Should be a-ok around the swap date.


----------



## SJW (29/9/07)

> Shiit,
> Your right Tony !
> Last time i made a American Pale Ale ( EzyBrew Micro Kit )
> This time i might try brew a Ginger Beer, full strength but not over the top with the ginger.
> ...



That sounds tops.
My shoulder is on the mend. 6 more weeks in a sling then I will put down the Belgian Strong. So it may need to be in the bottle for a while prior to consumption.
Is there any system for getting all the beers in one place for the swap? My garage is available if we can get all the beers to Newcastle. Not sure where everyone is from though.

Steve


----------



## Tony (3/10/07)

going to mash the Sheep Shagger tomorrow night, chill it down most of the wat (30 or so) and let it no chill the rest in the kettle till the next arvo and put it on yeast.

I can seal my kettle with a lid so should be good.

Just cracked 13.5 KG of grain..... mostly golden promise for the 1.072 beer.

God this grain cracks well and smells great. I was very impressed with the 5% beer i made with it... this will be a rippa. I hope  

here are some pics of the grist to wet your apetites and get you motivated.

cheers


----------



## Slurpdog (4/10/07)

Sorry guys, dropping out of this one.

I've got sweet FA time to brew and bottle a full batch between here and Xmas.


----------



## Stuster (4/10/07)

That's a shame, slurpdog.

Kabooby? You in?


----------



## kabooby (4/10/07)

Sure

Was planning on doing a brew this weekend anyway. 

Has a swap date been decided?

Kabooby


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (4/10/07)

Put the G-Bock (Maibock) down last Sunday. 
Got my first ever stuck sparge, now I know how bloody frustrating they are! Anywho, its quitely fermenting away at 12.

Bloody stuck sparge, causing me no end of stress and hassle, raubble rabble rabble, grumble grumble grumble....

Cheers
DK


----------



## Tony (4/10/07)

Just Mashed in the Sheep shagger. Love the smell of the Golden Promise malt. I really like it. It cracks well, husks stay whole and has a rich malty smell. 

I opened the bag of NZ D-SAAZ. WOW. Im FWH'ing with 30 g and its sitting dry in the kettle ATM. Its all i can smell. Its awsome stuff.

HEre is the recipe to wet your apetites.


Golden Fleece IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

14-B India Pale Ale, American IPA

Min OG: 1.056 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 90
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 30 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.50
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.56
Anticipated EBC: 17.7
Anticipated IBU: 69.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.6 12.50 kg. TF Golden Promise UK 1.037 6
3.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48
3.7 0.50 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. D SAAZ Pellet 5.60 9.3 First WH
50.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 34.8 45 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 4.8 15 min.
30.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 8.5 15 min.
30.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.50 4.6 15 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 7.5 15 min.
60.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 0.0 0 min.
60.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 0.0 0 min.
60.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.50 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast US-05
-----



I recon its going to be tops.

cheers


----------



## Oblomov (4/10/07)

Here's mine:



> Recipe: 035 Belgian Dark Strong Ale
> Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
> TYPE: All Grain
> 
> ...


----------



## Muggus (4/10/07)

Bottled my Mocha Stout this arvo, in case I make the cut. Might brew another less radical and experimental beer (Amarillo APA possibly) sometime in the next week for a backup beer. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Tony (4/10/07)

just cooling mine now...... almost 400g of hop flowers makes hop soup. Its thick and chunky with hops.

And i have to say its the best smelling beer i have had in the kettle. Its sooooooo aramatic. 

cheers


----------



## Muggus (4/10/07)

Tony said:


> just cooling mine now...... almost 400g of hop flowers makes hop soup. Its thick and chunky with hops.
> 
> And i have to say its the best smelling beer i have had in the kettle. Its sooooooo aramatic.
> 
> cheers


Count me in for a bowl of that hop soup. Sounds tasty!


----------



## Tony (4/10/07)

God i hope my little mesh hop filter in the bottom of the kettle works :huh: 

If it doesnt it may get messy


----------



## Tony (4/10/07)

that SS bar is 3 inches from the bottom and they are 2 inches over to top ot it after draining.

I lost a couple of liters to the hops but it was worth it.

Its going to be a great beer........ it smells soooo good. I cant stop sniffing it.

cant wait to see what its like once its done. 

Hope its good  

cheers


----------



## Muggus (4/10/07)

Tony said:


> that SS bar is 3 inches from the bottom and they are 2 inches over to top ot it after draining.
> 
> I lost a couple of liters to the hops but it was worth it.
> 
> ...


Oh man...that just tempts me to crack out the Cascade hop flowers a mate of mine brought down from Brissie for a brew. Just waiting for the right brew to use them in.


----------



## Tony (4/10/07)

if your going to use cascade...... use the yank stuff.

the NZ cascade is not as good. Its not a bad hop but is not as good as the yank one as far as im concerned and i dont like cascade.

these NZ hops in this beer are my fav NZ varieties after trying a lot of them. they work so well together too.

NZ hops are NZ hops. the only concession i give is the Pacific hallertau. Its NOTHING like the german hop. its spicy like cinimon and buttery smooth.

the sothern cross has a lemon citris hint to it and with 24% cohumulone in a 16% AA hop its great for bittering.

the B saaz is spicy and slightly sirtusy and the NElson Suuvin is a hop all to itsself. I used it on its own a while back and it was nice but i remember thinking it needed to be used in conjunction with other hops to shine and it seems to have worked.

Just tasted the hydromiter sample. 

45 liters @ 1.070 (the hops drank a bit) 

Malt is sweet and well ballenced to the hops. flavour is not in your face as i wanted. its there but it supports the malt.

the aroma is huge which is what i really wanted. I wanted it to taste good but smell BIG 

its being firmented in the fridge to make sure no high temps are hit while its warming up.

cheers


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (4/10/07)

Hey Tony, 
not wanting to go off topic ( as I go completely off topic ), but do you do anything special to get your immersion chillier that clean, or is that just the effect of 1/2 litre of hop oil?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Phrak (5/10/07)

Muggus said:


> Bottled my Mocha Stout this arvo, in case I make the cut. <snip>


Muggus, you're in. You can have my spot. 
I'm not going to be able to brew & bottle a whole batch and keep up my summer/xmas/new year stock at the same time.

Have a blast 
Tim


----------



## Muggus (5/10/07)

Phrak said:


> Muggus, you're in. You can have my spot.
> I'm not going to be able to brew & bottle a whole batch and keep up my summer/xmas/new year stock at the same time.
> 
> Have a blast
> Tim


Wow! Thanks alot Tim! I'm happy to take your spot if you're not confident that you can put down a brew by then, but if you change your mind i'm happy enough to give it back to you.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Tony (5/10/07)

Chris Taylor said:


> Hey Tony,
> not wanting to go off topic ( as I go completely off topic ), but do you do anything special to get your immersion chillier that clean, or is that just the effect of 1/2 litre of hop oil?
> 
> Cheers
> Chris



It lives in the kettle. Its hard plumbed it.

I take it out after each brew and give it a hose and a bit of a scrub with a green scourer but nthing flash.

Probably the hop oils making it shine.

The brew is starting to bubble ay 18 deg ATM.

cheers


----------



## monkeybusiness (6/10/07)

Damn, that all looks good Tony.

Just put my stout together. All smelling great and into fermenter tonight. I opted for liquorice extract as I've been popping this in my stouts with pleasing results. However, as I was squeezing the little bottle, the nozzle thing proceeded to launch from the bottle and into my wort never to be seen again.{insert sound of palm smacking forehead}  

Looks like I'm going to have to do a back up brew in case this turn out infected. Time to step up production...

-monkeybusiness


----------



## Steve (7/10/07)

Well mines in the fermenter. Made it yesterday. No chilled over night. Pitched the yeast this morning

Nelson's Bastard Ale

3.5kg BB Ale
500gms Wheat Malt
500gms Caramunich II
40gms Choc Malt
30gms Roast Malt

35gms Northern Brewer (6.20% AA) @ 60 mins
15gms Nelson Sauvin (13% AA) @ 30 mins
15gms NS @ 15 mins + Whirlfloc
15gms NS @ 10 mins
22gms NS @ 0 mins

1 x Nottingham Ale yeast

Mashed @ 67 for 60 mins

SG1048.....and tasting bloody hoppy :beerbang: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## crozdog (8/10/07)

mashed in the "Johnny Nash I Can See Clearly Now" Ale on Saturday. It's currently in the cube waiting to ferment. 

It's called that cause i've attempted a LCBA/JS Golden/summer ale. Sing along now _Its goint to be a bright bright bright sunshiney day....._

the smell of cascade & amarillo was most enjoyable on the day.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (9/10/07)

Ok, sorry guys but I am going to have to pull out (hehe) of this swap. <_< 
Looks like I am going to be in between houses for the next 6-12 weeks, so the Maibock is going into a cube and to a mates house to lager till next year!

Not to sure who is next up.

Good luck to all.

Cheers
DK


----------



## kabooby (9/10/07)

Updated case list.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. 
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- dont know yet.
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggas - 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2

Subs
1. Peve 

So Peve you in?


----------



## Steve (9/10/07)

Hey all....as its my first swap and I dont have any fancy/namby pamby label maker can I just put "9" on the lids in black marker as that is my position on the list? Does that makes sense?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (9/10/07)

Steve said:


> Hey all....as its my first swap and I dont have any fancy/namby pamby label maker can I just put "9" on the lids in black marker as that is my position on the list? Does that makes sense?
> Cheers
> Steve



Exactly what I did last time. Even though it wasn't my first time. h34r: 

I'll try to get some labels together this time, but there's no real need, except that my bottles will look better than Steve's.


----------



## Steve (9/10/07)

Stuster said:


> Exactly what I did last time. Even though it wasn't my first time. h34r:
> 
> I'll try to get some labels together this time, but there's no real need, except that my bottles will look better than Steve's.



:icon_chickcheers: 

Has SJW starting thinking about a date for the swap?


----------



## SJW (9/10/07)

> Has SJW starting thinking about a date for the swap?



I dont care. I have never been in one of these things before so I got not idea how we are going to get all the brews together to do the swap.
In the first week or 2 of December would be good, but where is the central meeting/swaping spot. It could be my place if we can get them all the Newcastle otherwise Mark said that his shop is usually used as a central drop off spot.
Any ideas would be welcome.

Steve


----------



## m_peve (9/10/07)

Yup I'm in!!

Will have to get organised



kabooby said:


> Updated case list.
> 
> 1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
> 2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
> ...


----------



## Josh (10/10/07)

IMPORTANT:

I was involved in the swapping of beers last time. Can you all put your number on the lids as this will make the sorting so much easier. 

If you want to go ahead and put a label on it as well, go for it. But the main thing is having your number on the cap. Then you can just print off a list to magnet to your beer fridge.


----------



## Tony (10/10/07)

no probs mate..... consider it done.

I tasted the sheep shagger today..... 3/4 firmented and its awsome. 

Hope you all like hops  

cheers


----------



## Steve (12/10/07)

This is killing me! I have one beer on tap which im sure is infected and I have my swap brew 7 days in the fermenter and tasting very nice! I want to keep it and hook in  The one on tap is drinkable if served at 0 degrees.....what do I do? decisions decisions.....


----------



## Stuster (12/10/07)

Steve said:


> This is killing me! I have one beer on tap which im sure is infected and I have my swap brew 7 days in the fermenter and tasting very nice! I want to keep it and hook in  The one on tap is drinkable if served at 0 degrees.....what do I do? decisions decisions.....



Maybe time to drink the fermenting one, brew another one for the case swap (and one more for yourself).


----------



## Steve (12/10/07)

Stuster said:


> Maybe time to drink the fermenting one, brew another one for the case swap (and one more for yourself).




yeah stuff it.....im afraid im going to have to.....will brew another one for the swap in a week or two. Hope its not cutting it too fine?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## SJW (15/10/07)

Well its done. The Blond Beglian Strong, aka Duvel (style) went of like a bomb. I used the BB Pale. wow that stuff is pale. Got 75% eff and pitched approx 1/4 cup of fresh Wyeast Belgian strong slurry from a previous batch. I just added a litre of the cooled wort and 12 hours later pitched it. There was pretty much airlocak activity from the start but 6 hours later it was going nuts then 12 hours later there was Krusen spewing everywhere. I think it will be a cracker fellas. 
I also did it "NO CHILLER" style too...... Well I did chill it by dumping the cube in the pool.

Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/10/07)

[quote
I also did it "NO CHILLER" style too...... Well I did chill it by dumping the cube in the pool.

Steve
[/quote]

Excellent method. Sounds like it will go down as fast as Ian Thorpe or Libby Lenton .
I'm glad the last threads says number the bottle caps. Just about ready to bottle my brew and was wondering how to make the caps distinctive for sorters / drinkers. The number thing just too easy. Must be Monday.


----------



## crozdog (15/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> it will go down as fast as Ian Thorpe.




So the rumours are true then eh? HAHA B) h34r:


----------



## SJW (15/10/07)

I never thought I would say this, but I use the NO CHILLER / POOL CHILLER method all the time now. Great for me as I like to punch out 2 brews at a time. Also I put any 5min to flame out hop additions in the cube as this is a great way to retain those hop aromas.


----------



## petesbrew (15/10/07)

I've still got those bottle openers from the July swap in my garage to pass on to you guys.
Someone PM me if you want to pick them up to hand out.
Pete


----------



## PostModern (15/10/07)

SJW said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I use the NO CHILLER / POOL CHILLER method all the time now. Great for me as I like to punch out 2 brews at a time. Also I put any 5min to flame out hop additions in the cube as this is a great way to retain those hop aromas.



:icon_offtopic: 
Careful with storing any worts you've chilled in the pool. What sanitises the cubes is heat over TIME. Lobbing your cube in the pool will cool it, but the heat might not have enough time to knock out any bugs in the cube. I think the only no-chill failure Scotty has had was from a pool cooled cube.


----------



## SJW (15/10/07)

I rinse them with iodophor prior to filling anyway.


----------



## PostModern (15/10/07)

Everyone does. I think it's best to leave the wort hot in the cube for as long as possible, that's all. Especially if you're going to be storing the wort for a while before pitching yeast. 99.9% clean ain't clean. Anyway, apologies for OT.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/10/07)

Just planning my travel diary for November / December and I know these questions have been asked and ignored before (and I don't want to put pressure on anyone .. but I will)

1. When is it anticipated that we should deliver and collect the bottles. I'm happy to drive through ACT / Southern Highlands to collect entries, help you sort and return with the sorted booty if it can be done at the same (day / weekend) 

2. Or is the plan to drop off bottles and then go back at a later time to collect ?

3. Who is sorting the swap and where you doing it? 

4. Who will win this year's Melbourne Cup ?

Don't need definitive answers but appreciate approiximate timelines.

Thanks


----------



## Stuster (15/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Just planning my travel diary for November / December and I know these questions have been asked and ignored before (and I don't want to put pressure on anyone .. but I will)
> 
> 1. When is it anticipated that we should deliver and collect the bottles. I'm happy to drive through ACT / Southern Highlands to collect entries, help you sort and return with the sorted booty if it can be done at the same (day / weekend)
> 
> ...



1. I believe we agreed (well, at least it was suggested and nobody said no) that the swap would be on the 1st December.

2. Plan is to swap and go. Seemed to work very well last time.

3. This is the million dollar question. Anybody (in Sydney) willing to be the host for the day?

4. Me.  I'm in training and the horse costume is nearly ready.


----------



## crozdog (15/10/07)

Stuster said:


> 1. I believe we agreed (well, at least it was suggested and nobody said no) that the swap would be on the 1st December.
> 
> 2. Plan is to swap and go. Seemed to work very well last time.
> 
> ...



1. works for me

2. see 1.

3. How much room do we need? I may be convinced to do it ;-) have to be in the afternoon but.

4. Which end of the horse are you Stu?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/10/07)

crozdog said:


> 1. works for me
> 
> 2. see 1.
> 
> ...



Too easy. Got your equine flu shots yet?


----------



## Stuster (15/10/07)

crozdog said:


> 3. How much room do we need? I may be convinced to do it have to be in the afternoon but.
> 
> 4. Which end of the horse are you Stu?



3. Woohoo. Good news. And don't forget that the swap host traditionally gets a few extra tasters.  

4. My plan was the back, with J.Hawkins in front. :super: h34r:


----------



## Steve (15/10/07)

Fat....thanks for offering to pick up my brew for the swap. Stuster has it covered as he is down here regularly. Stuster im sticking with what I brewed last week. Its now in the fridge cc'ing. Should be bottled in a weeks time.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (15/10/07)

Steve said:


> Fat....thanks for offering to pick up my brew for the swap. Stuster has it covered as he is down here regularly. Stuster im sticking with what I brewed last week. Its now in the fridge cc'ing. Should be bottled in a weeks time.
> Cheers
> Steve



Should be down your way in a couple of weeks, Steve. I'll be in touch when I know exact dates.

I've finally brewed mine and it's chugging away. I changed my mind and went for an English Summer Ale with Fuggles, EKG and Northdown. Going to add some jaggery to it as well tomorrow to keep it rocking along, and some dry hopping with EKG a bit later.


----------



## floppinab (15/10/07)

Stuster said:


> 1. I believe we agreed (well, at least it was suggested and nobody said no) that the swap would be on the 1st December.
> 
> 2. Plan is to swap and go. Seemed to work very well last time.
> 
> ...



3. Might be able to combine an ISB Xmas drinkies and the Swap @ my place. Too much in one day???

5. I better get brewing. Unfortunately my AG setup is no where near complete but I'm determined to at least get the kettle up and going so it looks like it's going to be an extract brew (with a full hop boil though).


----------



## Stuster (15/10/07)

floppinab said:


> 3. Might be able to combine an ISB Xmas drinkies and the Swap @ my place. Too much in one day???
> 
> 5. I better get brewing. Unfortunately my AG setup is no where near complete but I'm determined to at least get the kettle up and going so it looks like it's going to be an extract brew (with a full hop boil though).



3. Sounds like we might have a bidding war to be the host. :lol: Sounds like the combination would work well, Gav.  

5. Do you want to borrow some (admittedly primitive) gear to do the AG in?


----------



## monkeybusiness (15/10/07)

Damn, I was kinda hoping for the second week in December. I got a mates wedding that's reared its ugly head in Nowra on the 1st. 

Fat, is there any chance I you might pass the Nowra way or I might be able to meet you somewhere if you are passing though the southern highlands? Or might anybody else be heading that way? 

Or maybe can I drop my case off the weekend before and pick it up a week after?

Must say I was looking forward to putting some faces to the names and doing some general brew chat.


----------



## crozdog (15/10/07)

Stu, top puttin images in my mind re J. Hawkins :icon_chickcheers: :super: 

Gav's combo idea sounds good - dunno if I'd have the space to do both  Gav you can borrow any of my rig too if you want.

Monkeybusiness - if Fat can't pickup, you can always drop off/pickup at my place before / after - unless someone closer is more convenient


----------



## monkeybusiness (15/10/07)

Thanks crozdog. I'll take you up on the offer if I don't get a better one. I'm sure I can make it worth someone's while to be my gopher with some beery incentives


----------



## Muggus (15/10/07)

Stuster said:


> 1. I believe we agreed (well, at least it was suggested and nobody said no) that the swap would be on the 1st December.


Seems reasonable to me. Should be able to get a 'backup' brew organised by then if my first beer turns out to be a dud.


----------



## Josh (16/10/07)

4. I'm on Master O'Reilly at $13.


----------



## SJW (16/10/07)

> 1. I believe we agreed (well, at least it was suggested and nobody said no) that the swap would be on the 1st December.



Sounds like a plan boys. Now for the Newcastle lads to put their heads together and work out who is going to make the trip to Sydney, and where will the central drop off point in Newy be. I vote Marks?

Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/10/07)

monkeybusiness said:


> Damn, I was kinda hoping for the second week in December. I got a mates wedding that's reared its ugly head in Nowra on the 1st.
> 
> Fat, is there any chance I you might pass the Nowra way or I might be able to meet you somewhere if you are passing though the southern highlands? Or might anybody else be heading that way?
> 
> ...




This stage no one else has taken up the offer. So I'll come straight up the coast and collect from you if you like. Probably do it Friday night and stay with Mummy at the "Gong Friday night. Anyone in Wollongong wanting a lift or collection on Saturday, contact me. Plenty of room in the minibus and likely return to Gong for the Saturday night. Assume all you Gong boys will be at Bulli in a fortnight so can organise then. Monkeybusiness, PM your address.


----------



## SJW (16/10/07)

So what is the official Sydney address for the drop off on 1st December?


----------



## crozdog (16/10/07)

SJW said:


> So what is the official Sydney address for the drop off on 1st December?



At this stage it'll be at either my place in Croydon Park or Flopinab's over in Earlwood. We have over a month to finalise it so don't start panicking yet.


----------



## Tony (16/10/07)

I may be able to help with the trip from newey to sydney but its my brothers birthday and i think things may be planned for the 1st so dont count on me.

I have a holden ute if that would be big enough?

will find out but like i said.... no promises

cheers


----------



## SJW (16/10/07)

I guess we need to wait and see how many from newy are in the swap.


----------



## SJW (16/10/07)

This is my Blond Belgian Strong going nuts since Sunday.
I have cleaned up the lid and air lock 3 times now from boil overs. Love it!


----------



## Tony (16/10/07)

try doing this mate...... its tidier

cheers


----------



## Tony (19/10/07)

just did a bit of searching for an image to use for my case swap beer. Its Name is "golden Fleece IPA" but its nickname is "The Sheep Shagger"

I found an actuall beer from scotland i think called the sheepshagger...... oops.

ahhh stuff them.

here is their label and the one i found for my brew.

not sure if i will get to make them up for my bottles but who knows

cheers


----------



## Steve (19/10/07)

Tony said:


> just did a bit of searching for an image to use for my case swap beer. Its Name is "golden Fleece IPA" but its nickname is "The Sheep Shagger"
> 
> I found an actuall beer from scotland i think called the sheepshagger...... oops.
> 
> ...




ahhhh the Cairngorms.....what a wonderful part of the world 

p.s. my swap brew was polyclared last night and will be bottled on the weekend!!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (22/10/07)

It pains me to type this...but im out of the swap chaps. Ave a goody.  

Steve

P.S. Cheers to Stuster for volunteering to pick up my contribution.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/10/07)

Steve said:


> It pains me to type this...but im out of the swap chaps. Ave a goody.
> 
> Steve
> 
> P.S. Cheers to Stuster for volunteering to pick up my contribution.



What, beer too good to share, rather hoard it for yourself ?? Or the thought of drinking Tony's Sheepshagger and my poor effort give your liver a panic attack ?


----------



## Steve (22/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> What, beer too good to share, rather hoard it for yourself ?? Or the thought of drinking Tony's Sheepshagger and my poor effort give your liver a panic attack ?




all of the above  

nah, its just my brewing schedule/consumption ratio is a tad out of whack....


----------



## SJW (22/10/07)

Well boys, give me a day or 2 but I think I need to pull out too. My Duvel Clone is infected (I think) but my back up beer that was no chilled, has swelled up like a beach ball. I have pitched a yeast and it tastes ok but I am very doubtfull. So I will confirm in the next day or 2.

Steve


----------



## Stuster (22/10/07)

Damn. Dropping like flies, they are.  

No chance of you Steves brewing new batches. There's still time with something quick.


----------



## SJW (22/10/07)

Point taken but I think my only option would be to put together a batch of existing brews. 1/2 Duvel and 1/2 Belgian Dubbel (Docs abbys Dubbel). Might make the swap a bit hard. 
I am still hopping that this infection in the back up NC Golden Ale is a nice clean crisp infection that would impart no off flavours.
I think im pissing in the wind :lol:


----------



## Stuster (22/10/07)

SJW said:


> my only option would be to put together a batch of existing brews. 1/2 Duvel and 1/2 Belgian Dubbel (Docs abbys Dubbel). Might make the swap a bit hard.



I don't really think this would be too much of a problem. If you put your number on the cap then it's really no problem for the sorters at the swap day. Then some people get one beer, others get another. Personally, I'm happy with that if it means you can be part of the case. :super:


----------



## crozdog (22/10/07)

SJW said:


> Point taken but I think my only option would be to put together a batch of existing brews. 1/2 Duvel and 1/2 Belgian Dubbel (Docs abbys Dubbel). Might make the swap a bit hard.
> I am still hopping that this infection in the back up NC Golden Ale is a nice clean crisp infection that would impart no off flavours.
> I think im pissing in the wind :lol:



An alternative if you can't mash in yourself is to use one of the fresh wort kits. You can tweak it using dry hops & your choice of yeast


----------



## nifty (22/10/07)

Stuster said:


> Damn. Dropping like flies, they are.
> 
> No chance of you Steves brewing new batches. There's still time with something quick.



Must have something to do with the name. I'm not happy with my contribution, as there was a very long lag time and I'm not sure if there is a strange taste there, so I don't want to take a risk with it.

I will be doing another brew on thursday, that should give me enough time to get it fermented and bottled.

steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/10/07)

nifty said:


> Must have something to do with the name. I'm not happy with my contribution, as there was a very long lag time and I'm not sure if there is a strange taste there, so I don't want to take a risk with it.
> 
> I will be doing another brew on thursday, that should give me enough time to get it fermented and bottled.
> 
> steve




Plenty of time. The brew does not have to be drinkable on the 1st December - I'm putting a disclaimer on my entry not to be drunk until after Xmas to allow the hop flavour to mellow a tad (as per the recipe I've used recommending an 8-12 week minimum sit) and so no one has to face a stomach pumpout whilst on Xmas holidays !!


----------



## Muggus (22/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Plenty of time. The brew does not have to be drinkable on the 1st December - I'm putting a disclaimer on my entry not to be drunk until after Xmas to allow the hop flavour to mellow a tad (as per the recipe I've used recommending an 8-12 week minimum sit) and so no one has to face a stomach pumpout whilst on Xmas holidays !!


Sounds like a good idea with the disclaimer. The APA i'm planning to enter will probably get bottled next week, but chances are the hops will probably need a couple of a months to mellow out...just to be on the safe side


----------



## Trent (22/10/07)

Crikey charlie
Not only are they dropping like flies, we are getting disclaimers that the APA's need a few months to mellow :lol: I tend to like my APA's hoppy, and be drunk within the first 6 or 8 weeks after bottling, cause the hop flavour tends to go downhill a touch after that. I am hoping to start my brew sometime this week, and if I do, it should probably be drinkable by the swap date. Hell, we still have 5 weeks to go, I reckon 3 weeks fermenting/resting, and 2 weeks to carb up, should be fine. Each to their own, though, I just hope that my bloody yeast starter gets a bit of a wriggle on, it is dragging the chain on me at the moment. Oh, is this gonna mean we dont need to put in 28 bottles? I have no idea how many back-ups we have, so hopefully we can get a few more to step up to the plate.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tony (22/10/07)

mmmmmmm APA's arnt like single malt scotch wiskeys. They dont get better with age. You want the hops big as far as i know, 

I just took a hydro reading on the sheep shagger as its been in secondary for a week and not a bubble on the surface.

1.068 to 1.070 (in there somewhere) to 1.010. Just where i wanted. About 7.8% ABV so not to strong. Some sweetness left to ballance the bitterness and its very drinkable from the hydro tube

I think its best drank between Xmas and end january at the latest. if you ask me. Will dry out and become more bitter with age. The hops have the most amazing sweet hop aroma that ballances the bitterness that is there even hot and flat.

I put some in the fridge and its got a bit of chill haze but i would be hazy too if i had this much hop flowers in me.

anyway im bottling soon so i "WILL" have a beer to present.

funny how everyone gets an infection in their "case swap" beer

 

cheers


----------



## Gulpa (23/10/07)

Im not feeling so stressed now that I havent got my brew down yet :huh: . Im hoping to get it done this weekend. Im aiming for a lawnmower style APA (summer drinking, not too heavy) but as its going to be my first AG, it could turn out to be something else.


As for drop-outs, should we advertise for a couple more starters. If we leave it too much longer, it will be too late.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (23/10/07)

Gulpa said:


> As for drop-outs, should we advertise for a couple more starters. If we leave it too much longer, it will be too late.



Good call. Steve has dropped out, with another few Steve's possibly on the way out too.  

*Are there any other takers for the Xmas case?*

Turn your one batch into twenty eight. It's a Festivus miracle. :beerbang: :super: :chug:


----------



## SJW (23/10/07)

Well I am in boys. It will just be a mix of beers I have done. A Duvel Clone, Old Speckled Hen clone and an English Bitter or a Lager. Sorry about the balls up.
I will put masking tape on the tops wiith no. 1 for ease of the swap, but I will post a table of my numbers on the caps so u know what your drinking.

Steve


----------



## Stuster (23/10/07)

SJW said:


> Well I am in boys. It will just be a mix of beers I have done. A Duvel Clone, Old Speckled Hen clone and an English Bitter or a Lager. Sorry about the balls up.
> I will put masking tape on the tops wiith no. 1 for ease of the swap, but I will post a table of my numbers on the caps so u know what your drinking.
> 
> Steve



Steve, how about marking the caps in pen with 1a, 1b, 1c and then just post what that means? :huh:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/10/07)

Funny how everyone gets an infection in their "case swap" beer

I'll tell you, it's those bloody Queenslanders ! Always wanting to put one over us poor newsouthwelshmen !

Or is it due to climate warming ?

The Iraqis ?

Now you know why I drink !!!


----------



## SJW (23/10/07)

> Steve, how about marking the caps in pen with 1a, 1b, 1c and then just post what that means?



Sounds like a plan.
Also if we cant maintain the magic number of 28 there's no harm in just reducing the numbers?


----------



## Punter (23/10/07)

I've changed my entry from a Kolsch to a Summer Blonde Ale.
Same recipe as the kolsch, just using US-05 instead of wlp029.
Starter didnt taste too nice. Racked to secondary last night
and is tasting pretty good.

1. Steve - Belgian Strong Ale (Duvel style)
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggas - 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## SJW (23/10/07)

1. Steve - Mixed brews TBA
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - Dunno either
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggas - 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Gulpa (23/10/07)

1. Steve - Mixed brews TBA
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggas - 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Muggus (23/10/07)

1. Steve - Mixed brews TBA
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA) 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Tony (23/10/07)

down to half a doz NFI's....... looking good.

Im still firmenting on my garage floor at 19 deg in 30 deg heat.

amazing what a wet towl will do. Having trouble now though..... next batch will be in the fridge.

Will bottle mine in the next few days and in this heat should be ready to go in no time.

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/10/07)

Muggus said:


> 1. Steve - Mixed brews TBA
> 2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
> 3. Fatgodzilla - sex on a beach All American Ale
> 4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
> ...



Taking Tony's advice - no disclaimers on this brew. My Sex On A Beach (about 4% forgot to add the dextrose for a bit of primmer) all American hops -Simcoe, Amarillo & Glacier hops on an American II yeast Wyeast 1272. Smells great, got a bit of a hop bitter taste that should (as if I know what I'm talking about) be fine to drink fairly soon after the swap date. Bring on December !!


----------



## Steve (24/10/07)

1. Steve - Mixed brews TBA
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. 
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA) 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2 


Im definately out......maybe next time.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## crozdog (24/10/07)

1. Steve - Mixed brews TBA
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - sex on a beach All American Ale 
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA) 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

Gotta bottle it soon


----------



## Stuster (24/10/07)

1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. 
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA) 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2 


Shame, Steve. Next time.  

BTW, it might be a good idea to have this case list as a wiki (article now) which any of us could edit to change or add details about our beers without making this thread so long. What do you think? Maybe next time anyway.

Edit: And to avoid what just happened.


----------



## SJW (24/10/07)

If I am in this is the way it needs to be. So it will be a bit of a lucky dip. 1b is probably the short sausage but its still very drinkable. The other 3 are crackers, all been in the bottle for at least 3 months.

1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. 
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA) 
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - NFI
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/10/07)

SJW said:


> If I am in this is the way it needs to be. So it will be a bit of a lucky dip. 1b is probably the short sausage but its still very drinkable. The other 3 are crackers, all been in the bottle for at least 3 months.
> 
> 1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
> 2. Stuster - Belgian Pale Ale (probably)
> ...



Best this way than not at all. Good on ya !!!


----------



## SJW (24/10/07)

And if we can't find a new number 9 maybe we just swap 27?


----------



## Stuster (24/10/07)

1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - can I say I don't know yet !!!
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2 

Just to put up the updated version that got lost somewhere along the way.


----------



## floppinab (24/10/07)

1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - ESB (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2 

Interestingly enough similar to Punter I ditched my starter of WLP005, it smelt OK, initial taste was OK but just had a lingering sourness 10 secs. or so after tasting. I tend to put just a drop or two of lemon juice in the starters I make so I wasn't sure if it was just that or something else but on second thoughts I wonder if there is some slight infection coming out of my starters as a number of brews over the last six months have had some slight infection issues.
Anyway, in went the Nottingham without even rehydrating and she's bubbling away 12 hours later.


----------



## Steve (24/10/07)

floppinab said:


> 1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
> 2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
> 3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
> 4. Barramundi - Dunno Yet
> ...




Guys....im back in if you'll have me? Its ready to bottle on the weekend. I'll just have to buy swill to fill the gap....it'll be worth it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (24/10/07)

Steve....... Your not a real brewer until.........

you spill half your batch on the ground through an open tap while filling the firmenter.
you have a march pump  
and you give up your only drinkable beer for everyone else to drink.

you will be getting the same anount back but there is that bit in the middle where its in the bottle.

Mate hat is off to you.

what would Ali G say

RESPECT ! :super: 

Mate if your that hard up i will volinteer to fill the spot with the other half of my ESB from the HAG case swap.

I have beer to drink lined up and there is 45 liters of it. I have 45 liters of sheep shagger too 

the offer is open

cheers


----------



## Steve (24/10/07)

Thanks Tony.....nice offer. I will cope somehow. Ive actually become quite partial to the $30 case of Amsterdam Mariner.  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (24/10/07)

no worries mate.

the offer stands in you need it

cheers


----------



## Josh (24/10/07)

Just moved into a mate's place and am working all week before flying to Melbourne for 2 weeks on Saturday. So the earliest I can brew is after work one day in mid-November.

Thinking I'll be doing a wheat beer based on my recipe that won the Bathurst comp using the Wyeast Weihenstephan yeast.


----------



## SJW (25/10/07)

What type of bottles are u all swaping? 
Just for the record mine will be 750ml crown tops.


----------



## Steve (25/10/07)

SJW said:


> What type of bottles are u all swaping?
> Just for the record mine will be 750ml crown tops.




the usual coopers, vb, carlton longnecks....i think they are 750ml? screw tops


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/10/07)

Steve said:


> the usual coopers, vb, carlton longnecks....i think they are 750ml? screw tops




Ditto. Some of them are even that bigger 800ml bottle VB was coming in. Hard to find large crown seal bottles these days unless I buy Coopers.

Good to see you back Steve. That empty number 9 slot was looking sad and lonely.


----------



## Steve (25/10/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Good to see you back Steve. That empty number 9 slot was looking sad and lonely.



Cheers Fatz. I know what you mean, I couldnt bare looking at the list without my name on it. I gave in last night after a few jugs :chug: 

P.S.
That Nana looks as though shes just about to burst a blood vessel


----------



## Barramundi (25/10/07)

SJW said:


> What type of bottles are u all swaping?
> Just for the record mine will be 750ml crown tops.




pretty sure the rules say glass, preferably brown beer bottles at a minimum of 750mls (crown or spintop no matter either way)



1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - ESB (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent (who will kick my arse if I dont sign him up)
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Muggus (25/10/07)

SJW said:


> What type of bottles are u all swaping?
> Just for the record mine will be 750ml crown tops.


I managed to get 20 old style solid green crowntopped 750ml longies from my local brewshop for $20. I'd managed to save up around 20 random longies over the past couple of months on top of that.


----------



## Tony (25/10/07)

Bottled the Sheep Shagger this arvo.

28 bottles for you lot....... 28 bottles for me.

Mannnnnnnn..... almost filled a schooner from the firmenter. It smells and tastes fantastic.

I hope you all like it.

cheers


----------



## Stuster (25/10/07)

Looking forward to it, Tony. :super: 

Mine is waiting for me to bottle it. Ah, it'll do it good to have a few more days dry hopping.


----------



## Tony (25/10/07)

mine didnt need more hops...... believe me :lol: 

cheers


----------



## Trent (25/10/07)

Just about to dry hop mine, hope it comes out OK.


1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9.
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - ESB (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Tony (25/10/07)

Oh dear steve is gone again.


----------



## Steve (26/10/07)

Tony said:


> Oh dear steve is gone again.




1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - ESB (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2 

oh no I aint! cleaned the dust off the longnecks last night, washed em, dusted the cob webs off the capper and a squirt of WD40! Bloody bottling!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (26/10/07)

Steve said:


> Bloody bottling!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



:lol: thought the same thing last night

glad i dont do it all the time any more.

cheers


----------



## SJW (26/10/07)

Well, my 8 year old helped me put stickers on top of all my bottles, identifying them for you all. One thing is for sure they are well conditioned. Some have been bottled for over 6 months.

Steve


----------



## Oblomov (28/10/07)

1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - ESB (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

Same beer, but I re-read the style guidelines.


----------



## Steve (28/10/07)

bloody typical! 27.5 longnecks! I was wringing it dry but just couldnt get 28. I'll keep the .5 yeast dreg longneck and will chuck in something else to make up 28.
Cheers
Steve

I HATE BOTTLING!


----------



## kabooby (28/10/07)

Steve said:


> bloody typical! 27.5 longnecks! I was wringing it dry but just couldnt get 28. I'll keep the .5 yeast dreg longneck and will chuck in something else to make up 28.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> I HATE BOTTLING!



You can mark the half bottle as yours to make sure you get that one back along with 27 others


----------



## Steve (28/10/07)

kabooby said:


> You can mark the half bottle as yours to make sure you get that one back along with 27 others




good idea......


----------



## floppinab (28/10/07)

1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - not sure yet
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

Similar to Oblomov I just thought a bit about what actually went into the fermenter. It's no where near an ESB but should be nice English Bitter all the same.


----------



## nifty (28/10/07)

All right, I've just put my esb in the fermentor. 

1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Oblomov (28/10/07)

I entered a bottle of the swap beer in my first ever competition. 3rd place! Best thing is that these belgians only improve with age.


----------



## Gulpa (29/10/07)

Well done Oblomov. Looking forward to trying it.

I put my APA down yesterday. My first AG and it looks to have gone well except it I dont think it will be as hoppy has Id hoped. Im not convinced hop socks work well for aroma hops.


----------



## Muggus (29/10/07)

Steve said:


> bloody typical! 27.5 longnecks! I was wringing it dry but just couldnt get 28. I'll keep the .5 yeast dreg longneck and will chuck in something else to make up 28.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> I HATE BOTTLING!


Haha sounds familiar. Bottled mine over the weekend and managed to just get out the 28th bottle, but it does contain the odd chunk of hop. The other 27 seem alright.


----------



## Steve (2/11/07)

1. Steve - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

So whats happening guys? Are the unsure people sure yet? Only 4 more weekends until 1 December B) 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SJW (2/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - possibly my first AG
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - No idea at the moment.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

So whats happening guys? Are the unsure people sure yet? Only 4 more weekends until 1 December 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/11/07)

SJW said:


> 1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
> 2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
> 3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
> 4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
> ...


----------



## n00ch (2/11/07)

Due to time restraints I'm going to put in a Foreign Extra Stout I originally brewed for the HAG case in here as its ready to bottle and I think the HAG case closes later so it gives me more time. 

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - APA (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer, hoping to get an AG in for the swap but i doubt it)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

Cheers


----------



## Barramundi (6/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2



have the drop off points and swap location been sorted yet ??? (yes im too lazy to look through all the previous posts)


----------



## kabooby (6/11/07)

There are still a few NFI and unsures out there. Is everyone still ok for the swap or are we going to have some no shows h34r: . 

Running out of time

Kabooby


----------



## redbeard (6/11/07)

yeah, ill have the swap beer ready, its a toss up between a esb & a au pale ale, might just need an extra week or 2 for carbing up


----------



## Tony (6/11/07)

maybe they forgot they listed themselves :icon_drunk: <_< 

all mine are bottled for both NSW and HAG swap.

Due to brewing these and an infection in the beer i had lined up for the keg..... im about to run out of drinking stock.

at least the bitter is starting to clear out enough to have a go at filtering it. Might have it gassed in a week.

Dan murphy here i come

cheers


----------



## goatherder (6/11/07)

My contribution is bubbling away, brewed last weekend. It will be ready on time, maybe not quite carbed though.

I'm feeling your pain Tony - two recent brews of mine are very substandard so I'm running low on stocks. With the fermenters full of case beers it will be a long while before I'll have full kegs again. I'm looking forward getting my hands on the cases...


----------



## Muggus (6/11/07)

Everytime I check this thread the temptation to crack open one of my case swap beers grows a bit more, and unfortunately I only bottled enough to for the swap. :blink: 
On the plus side, i'm glad I made a backup entry, after cracking a bottle of my original entry, a "Mocha Stout", and finding it a bit disappointing.


----------



## monkeybusiness (6/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - no idea
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

Bottled mine last week. Its a stout (my usual drink of choice) of some description with my closest guess by style guidelines as a foreign extra stout. Tasted alright into the bottle but there seemed to be a hole in the flavour that I couldn't quite put my finger on. Still happy with the result though and hopefully it might get a little better with some weeks under its belt.

Best part is I made a double batch so I can do a bit of progressive tasting on the way up to Christmas :chug: 


-monkeybusiness


----------



## Tony (6/11/07)

I made 45 liters of both of mine. so i get half and get to try everyoneelses beers 

I have my beer and drink it too 

The sheep shagger should be a ripper but im a bit nervous about the ESB for the HAG swap

but from memmory the 1318 was rough from the firmenter but smoothed out really well. fingers crossed.

the Sheep Shagger is a bit hazy in the bottle, probably from all those hop flowers but time fixes these things. I recon it will be ready to drink at midday, 25th december with lunch. I will be into it then.

Im tempted to crack one to try it but a 7 to 8% beer with lots of hops is going to be a waste to drink at 2 weeks in the bottle.

late december, january it will be good i recon


cheers


----------



## Muggus (6/11/07)

Tony said:


> the Sheep Shagger is a bit hazy in the bottle, probably from all those hop flowers but time fixes these things. I recon it will be ready to drink at midday, 25th december with lunch. I will be into it then.
> 
> Im tempted to crack one to try it but a 7 to 8% beer with lots of hops is going to be a waste to drink at 2 weeks in the bottle.
> 
> ...


In that case I might leave your Sheep Shagger for next year Tony. Chances are I probably won't get much of chance to try any of the case swap beers before I leave for Europe late December. I'm sure they have plenty of nice beer over there though.


----------



## monkeybusiness (6/11/07)

I reckon mine is going to need the same sort of time for the flavour to develop. It finished at 1020 (from 1070) so I backed off on the priming to avoid bottle bombs! Last time I did this recipe it tasted best after about 6 months so the longer left the better.


----------



## kabooby (7/11/07)

Yes I am running low on stocks as well. After bottling 50 bottles last week for the NSW and MALE swap I wont be doing that again soon. 
I have a keg of Belgian and a keg of dark ale that are just about to run out and a half keg of outmeal stout. In desperate need of a beer for these summer days. Have to try for a brew day again this weekend.

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (7/11/07)

Bump. Is everybody on the list still going to be able to make it? Only just over three weeks to go. :icon_cheers: 



PS. Steve. You out there? Got my pm? :unsure:


----------



## SJW (7/11/07)

Everyone appears to be struggling for x-mas drinking stock. Bad time to do a swap really. I am just glad I had heaps of reserve stock as I got infections in my 1st brew and in my back up one. 
Maybe we should look at doing some random swaps next year and maybe in your local area, like the HAG (Hunter All Grainers) are doing soon. Would make getting together to do the swap a lot easier.
Anyway, this one is looking good so far!

Steve


----------



## crozdog (8/11/07)

I'm ready. bottled last Friday night. Tasting good but not as much body as I expected <_< 

Doing 2 double brews this weekend to get the xmas stock ready :icon_cheers: 

I vote to keep the xmas case as it's a great way to try a few different styles and compare and contrast. It just takes some planning and organisation on all participants behalf.


----------



## Steve (8/11/07)

Stuster said:


> PS. Steve. You out there? Got my pm? :unsure:



Yeah I got it and replied. Prolly Saturday morning is best. I will call you Friday/Sat morning. Where are you staying? Got any spare milk crates?
Cheers
Steve

Edit....Stuster im not going to put in my 28th bottle (the one that I will be getting back). Its a longneck single primed but I could only fill it half way. I dont want it blowing up in yer car. Is that ok?

Edit Edit.....anyone tried PM'ing those that are still in the NFI category to see if they are still in?


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (8/11/07)

Steve said:


> Edit Edit.....anyone tried PM'ing those that are still in the NFI category to see if they are still in?


I am still in Steve.

I simply have to decide what I am brewing, and then brew the beer.  

I'm sure it will all work out fine.  

Keith


----------



## Stuster (8/11/07)

I'm sure two crates of the hop harvest will do the trick, Keith. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## floppinab (9/11/07)

Given I stuck my hand up earlier as the main swap point I better lock that in and start making it happen.

I think we were looking at Dec. 1st. I am in Earlwood, a couple of good screw punts west of the airport.

There are a couple of southerners in the list, but few (any??) northerners. Anybody putting their hands up for collection points.


----------



## Thommo (9/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - American Pale Ale
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

I've done a cream Ale, may need some carbing up time (just like all my case swap entries because I'm a slacker). If I'm not happy with it I'm doing a double batch of an American Amber Ale this weekend, but at the moment you guys are getting the cream Ale.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Barramundi (10/11/07)

floppinab said:


> Given I stuck my hand up earlier as the main swap point I better lock that in and start making it happen.
> 
> I think we were looking at Dec. 1st. I am in Earlwood, a couple of good screw punts west of the airport.
> 
> There are a couple of southerners in the list, but few (any??) northerners. Anybody putting their hands up for collection points.






you might have to explain to the New South Welshmen what a screw punt is Gav , even as a victorian i had to think twice about it , i suppose you could have said a checkside though and made a real puzzle of it ....


----------



## Trent (10/11/07)

Stuster said:


> I'm sure two crates of the hop harvest will do the trick, Keith. :icon_chickcheers:



I am sure that he would have happily obliged, Stuster, but champagne style bottles have been ruled ineligible  Curse those people and their rules  :lol:
Trent


----------



## Steve (12/11/07)

Thanks Stuster for picking up my case on Saturday. Good to meet you. That Rye IPA and Ocktoberfest you brought didnt last long. Recipes? The IPA sure could some hair on yer chest. It was a ripper!
Cheers
Steve

Edit... my number 9's caps are numbered in red marker pen....so nifty who is at number 6 can you use a colour other than red so people dont get confused?


----------



## Stuster (12/11/07)

Glad you liked it, Steve. The IPA is basically Denny Conn's Rye IPA, just adapted a bit to what I had/could be bothered to get. For some reason I got much lower efficiency on this one than normal. But I thought I'd stick with the planned hop bill anyway.  

I was a bit worried about my case swap beer, but it seems to be tasting nice now. Phew.  

DC's Rye IPA 
American IPA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 1/01/2008 
Batch Size: 19.00 L
Brewer: Stuart Upton 
Boil Size: 23.28 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 63.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 67.98 % 
1.40 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 21.15 % 
0.52 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 7.85 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 3.02 % 
32.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (60 min) Hops 54.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.4 IBU 
18.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70 %] (30 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (30 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
35.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.66 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 77.2 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 23.3 EBC Color: Color


----------



## nifty (12/11/07)

Steve said:


> Thanks Stuster for picking up my case on Saturday. Good to meet you. That Rye IPA and Ocktoberfest you brought didnt last long. Recipes? The IPA sure could some hair on yer chest. It was a ripper!
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> Edit... my number 9's caps are numbered in red marker pen....so nifty who is at number 6 can you use a colour other than red so people dont get confused?




Yeah mate, no probs..


----------



## Josh (13/11/07)

Steve said:


> Thanks Stuster for picking up my case on Saturday. Good to meet you. That Rye IPA and Ocktoberfest you brought didnt last long. Recipes? The IPA sure could some hair on yer chest. It was a ripper!
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> Edit... my number 9's caps are numbered in red marker pen....so nifty who is at number 6 can you use a colour other than red so people dont get confused?


Or put a dot or a line at the bottom of your 6 :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (13/11/07)

I'm still in. Putting a brew down tonight which will be either a wetpak or a 3kg jobbie from TCB which were prizes from the Bathurst comp. Moved out of home recently so I don't have an all grain brewery set up yet. Hoping I'm not too far away from that, but just no time to organise it and brew before the swap. So an extract beer it is. Will post the details once I've put it down.


----------



## floppinab (14/11/07)

Good to hear Josh.

Haven't seen anything from Brewer, Keith, Thommo. Whats the story guys???

I'm sticking it to the man today so I've stayed home and bottle my Swap brew. Just squeezed the 28 bottles out with very little room to spare. Hasn't come out too bad. Probably needed to up the IBU's a bit more and back off the Choc malt with a bit more caramel. Be interesting to see what yas think.


----------



## SJW (14/11/07)

With approx 2 weeks till swap day, when do we sort out logistics for......SWAP DAY? 
Will we have 28 cars converging on one address on the day or is there going to be a plan. I would be guessing if blokes are making the trip they would only want to make it once. i.e. to drop off their case and do the swap in the one trip. This could be a rather large get together. As long as there is no COLD beer around we should make it out alive I'm guessing.

Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/11/07)

SJW said:


> With approx 2 weeks till swap day, when do we sort out logistics for......SWAP DAY?
> Will we have 28 cars converging on one address on the day or is there going to be a plan. I would be guessing if blokes are making the trip they would only want to make it once. i.e. to drop off their case and do the swap in the one trip. This could be a rather large get together. As long as there is no COLD beer around we should make it out alive I'm guessing.
> 
> Steve



Yes, a time to converge at beautiful downtown Earlwood would be appreciated. If someone gives me the time to be at the place to be at, I can then ask the most important question, like where the %*@! is Earlwood ? I'm coming through Wollongong, to save taking excess cars, anyone in the swap from Wollongong wanna me to collect them and take then to Earlwood ? Is there anyone in the swap from Wollongong ????


----------



## SJW (14/11/07)

> Yes, a time to converge at beautiful downtown Earlwood would be appreciated. If someone gives me the time to be at the place to be at, I can then ask the most important question, like where the %*@! is Earlwood ? I'm coming through Wollongong, to save taking excess cars, anyone in the swap from Wollongong wanna me to collect them and take then to Earlwood ? Is there anyone in the swap from Wollongong ????



Nice point.
Same here with repects to Newcastle swappers or North there of. 
Maybe we could post a table of whos coming from where and get everyone ticked off so no-one misses out.

Steve


----------



## Thommo (14/11/07)

floppinab said:


> Good to hear Josh.
> 
> Haven't seen anything from Brewer, Keith, Thommo. Whats the story guys???
> 
> I'm sticking it to the man today so I've stayed home and bottle my Swap brew. Just squeezed the 28 bottles out with very little room to spare. Hasn't come out too bad. Probably needed to up the IBU's a bit more and back off the Choc malt with a bit more caramel. Be interesting to see what yas think.



Flop,

I Replied 5 days ago, 9th November. Doing a Cream Ale, but it may not turn out how I envisaged. Should hopefully still taste like beer though.

It may even be carbed in time when the swap happens (although it will probably still be best to leave it for a week.)

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## floppinab (14/11/07)

My apologies Thommo, and looking back through the thread a little I see Keith has posted in as well, so I'll shut up on the Swap list now :mellow: 

OK, looks like Steve and Ian are sticking their hands up for Northerners and Southerners, that's great guys. Looking back at the July Swap they did something like the following

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi


SJW's for Newcastle
----------------------
SJW


fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


Last time someone was volunteering for the greater west so might be good if someone could stick their hand up there (Josh????)

I'll be hosting the main Swap day on Dec. 1st for those that can make it on that day. To make sure we keep things social I'll be firing up the barby so bring along something you can throw on it and I'll rustle up some salads and accoutrements. Let's aim to kick off @ 11am. I'll PM around my address to those that need it. I might even get a brew going to keep us occupied.
If anyone is stuck with transport give me a hoy I may be able to help. Looking forward to it.

Gav.


----------



## Stuster (14/11/07)

Looking forward to it.  

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve

SJW's for Newcastle
----------------------
SJW


fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


----------



## Gulpa (14/11/07)

Anyone going from the Northern suburbs/Hills. Im not sure if I can make it on the day (new baby coming) and need an alternative drop-off just in case I cant make it. Otherwise, I may to drop them in early floppinab.

Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## Thommo (14/11/07)

I'm in the same boat as Gulpa. (Apart from the bit about the new baby on the way.) I can't make it on the 1st December, so may have to drop mine off early unless someone can transport my case there and back.

I'm in Baulkham Hills Gulpa, between the two of us I'm sure we can work something out.

Thommo.


----------



## crozdog (14/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog

SJW's for Newcastle
----------------------
SJW


fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


----------



## goatherder (14/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog

SJW's for Newcastle
----------------------
SJW
goatherder

fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


----------



## redbeard (14/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd

SJW's for Newcastle
----------------------
SJW
goatherder

fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


----------



## Tony (14/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd

SJW's for Newcastle
----------------------
SJW
goatherder
Tony

fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz 


--------------------


----------



## Oblomov (14/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd
Oblomov

SJW's for Newcastle
----------------------
SJW
goatherder
Tony

fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


----------



## m_peve (14/11/07)

Oblomov said:


> DROP OFF POINTS
> 
> Direct to flops
> ----------------
> ...


----------



## kabooby (14/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd
Oblomov
Kabooby

SJW's for Newcastle
----------------------
SJW
goatherder
Tony
Peve

fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz

If OK with you flopp, I will need to drop them in early

Kabooby


----------



## SJW (14/11/07)

Drop off's at my place is fine but as I don't have the Commodore s/w anymore I can only take 8 crates down in the Camry. 5 in the boot and 3 in the back seat. 
If there is going to be more than Goat, tony and peve we may need someone who has a large car/van/ute to haul any more from my hut to Flops. So I might just have to hold out see how many will be dropping off at my place.

Steve


----------



## SJW (15/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd
Oblomov
Kabooby

SJW's for Newcastle - This drop point is now full, unless someone else can pick up anymore to transport.
---------------------- I will send u my address via PM.
SJW
goatherder
Tony
Peve
-----------------------
fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


----------



## Gulpa (15/11/07)

Thommo said:


> I'm in the same boat as Gulpa. (Apart from the bit about the new baby on the way.) I can't make it on the 1st December, so may have to drop mine off early unless someone can transport my case there and back.
> 
> I'm in Baulkham Hills Gulpa, between the two of us I'm sure we can work something out.
> 
> Thommo.



Thanks Tommo,

Lets see whats happening by the end of next week. If we dont get any others, perhaps one of us could deliver and the other pick up to make it a bit easier.

Cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (16/11/07)

Newcastle guys,

transport looks like a bit of a problem for this swap.

I will be working on the swap day and unable to help on the day. I could wander down earlier, on a Thursday or Friday, and pick up the beers a week later, if that suits the organisers?

Any other suggestions/ideas/thoughts/comments are welcome?

Cheers,

Keith
ps. I got around to brewing the beer today!


Edited - to mention that I actually got around to making the beer today


----------



## Trent (16/11/07)

Keith
Thanks for volunteering. I have already dropped my case at Marks shop, as I thought that would be the drop off point. If ya have to head down a week early, and come back a week later, it is no probs on my behalf, and if the worst happens and we cant even get the beers down there, then I have 28 bottles of my porter ready to drink for meself! I just hope it is drinkable :lol:
Trent


----------



## Trent (16/11/07)

Oh yeah
Due to my stupidity, and being in 2 cases, I have labelled my porter as #20, so ya have that instead of my APA. Hope that doesnt inconvenience anyone. Revised list here...


1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Unsure as Yet
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## n00ch (16/11/07)

I thought I might have been able to get a lend of the ute I took all the Newcastle beers down in for last years swap but looks like I can't...

How many more Newcastle people need their beers taken down? Any others then Keith and Trent have transport options?

Cheers


----------



## SJW (16/11/07)

Sorry Newcastle boys. I feal I have let the team down but my car can only take 8 crates. If I could get my hands on a bigger car I would take more. I am sure it will all work out in the long run. If worst came to worst I would do 2 runs to Sydney but Earlwood is a long way into Sydney.
We will sort it out.

Steve


----------



## Punter (17/11/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Newcastle guys,
> 
> transport looks like a bit of a problem for this swap.
> 
> ...




I have only just caught up with this thread. 
Thanks for the offer Keith. I'm also working on the 1st, so wont be able to make it down and help out.
Keith , if you have the time and want to drive down early and pick up later, thats fine with me also, let 
me know, otherwise i'll sort something else out.
Cheers, Duane.


----------



## Muggus (18/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd
Oblomov
Kabooby
Muggus

SJW's for Newcastle - This drop point is now full, unless someone else can pick up anymore to transport.
---------------------- I will send u my address via PM.
SJW
goatherder
Tony
Peve
-----------------------
fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


Don't think I should have any problems cruising down to Earlwood. Looking forward to it!


----------



## floppinab (21/11/07)

A little quiet in this thread, we have fourteen listed in the drop offs, 14 more to go!!!

Keith, do I gather that you are now taking the Newy drop offs instead of Steve???


----------



## SJW (21/11/07)

I was hoping to get a lend of a bigger car for the run to Sydney so I could take more of the Newy biys beers down but it did not come off. So I will just wait for Scott, Tony and Peve to drop off their beers at my hut.

And I would expect a PM from Flop as to the drop off address.


Steve


----------



## KillerRx4 (21/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd
Oblomov
Kabooby
Muggus
KillerRx4

SJW's for Newcastle - This drop point is now full, unless someone else can pick up anymore to transport.
---------------------- I will send u my address via PM.
SJW
goatherder
Tony
Peve
-----------------------
fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------
fgz


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/11/07)

KillerRx4 said:


> DROP OFF POINTS
> 
> Direct to flops
> ----------------
> ...




Is everyone still right for the swap ? I did a spare brew in case first was a dud but no problems. Anyone not gonna be able to deliver ?


----------



## monkeybusiness (22/11/07)

Thanks for that fat. I will call you today to finalise the pickup/drop off details. (depending on the following.....)

I cracked one of my spares from the xmas brew last night to make sure that a) it didn't taste like absolute sh$t or 'b) wasn't gonna be bottle bombs due to the high finishing gravity. (been 2 weeks carbing up)

Now, the beer had stuff all head :angry: which I am hoping will pick up over time. Maybe backed off on the carbing a little too much (4.7g/L). Also, despite tasting nice from the first mouthful, it seemed a bit sweet. I've never drunk a beer so soon after bottling (normally in bottle at least 6 weeks before I go for it), so do you reckon this will dry out as the yeast slowly chews away at those residual fermentables? Or do I have a problem and should frantically bottle a back up brew? (have an ESB Bavarian wheat waiting to be bottled). Suggestions anybody?

Hope I'm not going off topic here. 

Thanks.

-monkeybusiness


----------



## Stuster (22/11/07)

I wouldn't worry too much, monkeybusiness. As long as it tastes ok, and it's not going to explode, we can live with a thin head. It might well come good with some time. The sweetness may also change with time in the bottle as well.

I'm amazed that you wait so long to drink your beers. I often drink one after a week, always after two. Usually they're ready. Sometimes not. Depends on the style as much as anything, and the season as well. AG is quicker to mature than kits for one thing I guess. Stouts definitely take a while, so no need to panic yet I think.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/11/07)

monkeybusiness said:


> Thanks for that fat. I will call you today to finalise the pickup/drop off details. (depending on the following.....)
> 
> I cracked one of my spares from the xmas brew last night to make sure that a) it didn't taste like absolute sh$t or 'b) wasn't gonna be bottle bombs due to the high finishing gravity. (been 2 weeks carbing up)
> 
> ...




She'll be right, son. Most brews won't be drunk for few weeks yet, so time to bottle condition. Also, there'll be only one bottle per person so eay to drink all of one bottle and say " nope, too sweet" than have 30 of the buggesr and say "crickey, only 29 more to drink! That said, I like sweeter malty beers for a change (actually, I like all beers, except these with fruit in them!) Leave at Fairy Meadow as planned and I'll get them to the swap. Keep the wheat for your summer holiday !! Get back to me if any problems. Hopefullly we'll see you Sunday at the Nationals, if only to say G'day for a few minutes.


----------



## monkeybusiness (22/11/07)

Thanks guys. I'll take the advice a see how she goes.

Still hoping to get up to the nationals for a poke so I'll have to make sure I don't get too troubled at the bucks the night before. Shouldn't be too much of a problem as I'll be drinking megaswill at sydney pub prices which will likely curb my intake.


----------



## brewer (22/11/07)

Sorry for taking so long, but all is in readiness for the 1st. Bottled a nice looking blonde lager full of hallertau hops. Hasn't had much time to condition ,but should go down nicely in a few weeks time. Can't wait to try awhole range of different beers.


1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2 

cheers,
Brewer


----------



## n00ch (22/11/07)

For the rest of the Newcastle/Hunter brewers needing a way to get your beers down for the swap can drop them off at Marks Home Brew and we will sort out a way to get them there.

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd
Oblomov
Kabooby
Muggus
KillerRx4

SJW's for Newcastle - This drop point is now full, unless someone else can pick up anymore to transport.
---------------------- I will send u my address via PM.
SJW
goatherder
Tony
Peve
-----------------------
fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------

MHB
----------------------------
Trent
nooch

Cheers


----------



## SJW (22/11/07)

How many more Newcastle cases need to go. I have someone who might be able to take them down earlier in the week but you would need to pick em up yourself. I don't know what Gavins thoughts on that plan would be.

Steve


----------



## n00ch (22/11/07)

I think there might be about 5 who need to get them down. Thanks for the offer but doesn't really make it any easier as people would need to go down to pick them up anyway. 

I think if the rest can get them to Marks we will sort something out.

Cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (22/11/07)

SJW said:


> How many more Newcastle cases need to go. I have someone who might be able to take them down earlier in the week but you would need to pick em up yourself. I don't know what Gavins thoughts on that plan would be.
> 
> Steve


Steve,

with respect, lets not add to the confusion. 

Our most PITA scenario is that I drive down the Friday before the swap and drop the beers off and then pick them up the following week. Floppinab has generously signed off on this plan. As I have said to you, via pm, I am hoping to be able to loan the mighty Torago to someone else on swap day, this would then make everything sweet for all and sundry. As I mentioned in the pm, I will need to the other side of the weekend to sort this out.

Keith


----------



## MVZOOM (22/11/07)

Guys, I'm running late, but still in the game. Tonight the ferment of my Amarillo Ale will kick off, it'll be an 8 day ferment then bottle. Can someone confirm where the drop off point in Sydney is - I'm assuming it's still the 1st of Dec? 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/11/07)

MVZOOM said:


> Guys, I'm running late, but still in the game. Tonight the ferment of my Amarillo Ale will kick off, it'll be an 8 day ferment then bottle. Can someone confirm where the drop off point in Sydney is - I'm assuming it's still the 1st of Dec?
> 
> Cheers - Mike




Cutting it fine, old son, but we all know you are the man to do it. Go boy !!!!

still 1 December, somewhere in Earlwood (where the $%*@ is Earlwood ?)


----------



## Stuster (22/11/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> still 1 December, somewhere in Earlwood (where the $%*@ is Earlwood ?)



Whereis


----------



## Josh (22/11/07)

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd
Oblomov
Kabooby
Muggus
KillerRx4
Josh

SJW's for Newcastle - This drop point is now full, unless someone else can pick up anymore to transport.
---------------------- I will send u my address via PM.
SJW
goatherder
Tony
Peve
-----------------------
fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------

MHB
----------------------------
Trent
nooch


----------



## Josh (22/11/07)

G'day guys. I'm in! My wheat beer is currently fermenting and should be bottled well before the 1st. Looking forward to trying a few of these beers over summer. 

Flop, can you PM me your drop off addy please.

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Punter (25/11/07)

Dropped my case of at MHB's yesterday.

DROP OFF POINTS

Direct to flops
----------------
floppinab
Barramundi
Stuster
Steve
Crozdog
Redbearrrrd
Oblomov
Kabooby
Muggus
KillerRx4
Josh

SJW's for Newcastle - This drop point is now full, unless someone else can pick up anymore to transport.
---------------------- I will send u my address via PM.
SJW
goatherder
Tony
Peve
-----------------------
fatgodzillas for the 'Gong
----------------------------

MHB
----------------------------
Trent
nooch
Punter


----------



## Gulpa (25/11/07)

Bottled my entry tonight. Sorry I didnt have time to remove existing labels as Ive been kind of busy. Changed my entry to pale ale as the american bit doesnt seem to show much  . 

Flops, can you please PM me your address. May need to drop in early if thats OK. Should know in a day or two.

Cheers
Andrew.

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## floppinab (26/11/07)

Cracked a test stubby of the Bitter over the weekend. A little overcarbed but nothing too extreme. The dark malts have fallen back a little compared to what came out of the fermenter with the hops cutting through a bit more. Pretty happy with it although as always should develop a bit more in the bottle.

I reckon I've PM'ed everyone who'll be coming on Sat. if you haven't got my details give me a hoy.

Should I brew something up for everyone to smell some lovelies in the kettle??? Any suggestions??


----------



## SJW (26/11/07)

Sounds great Gavin. Is 11am the meeting time?

Also could those who have not filled in what they have brewed for the swap add their brews name to the list so we know what we a drinking please.

Steve


----------



## Steve (26/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2

Have fun at the swap chaps! Mine was bottled end of October so is right to drink anytime. I wish I had some left!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (26/11/07)

Mine were also bottled at the end of October and they're ready to drink now.


----------



## SJW (26/11/07)

All mine were bottled months ago, so getemindaya.

Steve


----------



## goatherder (26/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Oblomov (26/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Tony (26/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Unsure atm
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2 

Updated with brew details. Its a bit hazy with hop oils when cool and maybe a bit young but is dinking well now. have enjoyed a couple already.

Hey atgodzilla..... do we see subliminal messages in the TV ater drinking it?

Sorry..... too many Suicidal Tendancies ans Dead Kenedys albums in my colection 

cheers


----------



## floppinab (27/11/07)

Hi guys,

Just got a PM from Mitch aka n00ch who will have a number of the Newy boys brews, that he is a bit time constrained on the Saturday and will have to leave asap once the cases are swapped. Please please make sure you are at my place at no later than 11 am, a little earlier would be no problem for me, so we can get the cases swapped as soon as we have them all on hand and Mitch can be on his way.

Cheers, 

Gav.


----------



## KillerRx4 (27/11/07)

Thats good news, now I can tell my mrs to relax & i'll be back in time for the kids party


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/11/07)

floppinab said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got a PM from Mitch aka n00ch who will have a number of the Newy boys brews, that he is a bit time constrained on the Saturday and will have to leave asap once the cases are swapped. Please please make sure you are at my place at no later than 11 am, a little earlier would be no problem for me, so we can get the cases swapped as soon as we have them all on hand and Mitch can be on his way.
> 
> ...




Probably ruin the bbq lunch !!!!!

Coming up from Wollongong and not knowing Sydney traffic - how long you reckon it will take me to get there ?


----------



## floppinab (27/11/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Probably ruin the bbq lunch !!!!!
> 
> Coming up from Wollongong and not knowing Sydney traffic - how long you reckon it will take me to get there ?



Far from it Ian, will get the Swap out of the way early so we can get stuck into BBQ and beers  . n00ch's excuse was a wedding in the afternoon...... might have to hide his keys and he can tell the wife he's having car trouble :unsure: 

Just trying to remember how long it took us to get back from Bulli the other weekend........ I reckon it was around an hour and half. Traffic shouldn't be too bad that time of morning, will be worse on your way back though.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/11/07)

floppinab said:


> Far from it Ian, will get the Swap out of the way early so we can get stuck into BBQ and beers  . n00ch's excuse was a wedding in the afternoon...... might have to hide his keys and he can tell the wife he's having car trouble :unsure:
> 
> Just trying to remember how long it took us to get back from Bulli the other weekend........ I reckon it was around an hour and half. Traffic shouldn't be too bad that time of morning, will be worse on your way back though.



Leave at about 8.00am. I know I'll get lost at least twice. I live in the bush cos I hate city traffic !!! I hope the horse I'm riding can remember the way home.


----------



## Steve (27/11/07)

has anyone contacted or confirmed all 28 are still swapping on Saturday? theres still a few that have been very quiet on here lately?


----------



## crozdog (27/11/07)

I'm all set. Bottles filled a few weeks ago, just gotta write my number on the lid.

i'll probably drop my cases off in the morning & return about 12 cause i have to do the Saturday morning taxi service.

Gav, can you PM me your address again?


----------



## nifty (27/11/07)

I dropped mine off last sunday, I won't be able to make it there on Saturday.


----------



## beer slayer (27/11/07)

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been in contact but I've been in Europe sampling some of there great beers.
I'm a bit behind the eight ball and will be bottling my case Fri arvo so it won't be ready to drink for a few weeks (Just in time for Chrissy!!!)
floppinab could you please PM your details for a dropoff on Friday arvo If thats ok. Let me know. Sorry for the late notice.


1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - APA, hopefully lawnmower style (US-05)
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled n ready!
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dubbel
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - Golden Fleece NZ IPA or "The Sheep Shagger" for short. tongue.gif
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2


----------



## Tony (27/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - unless I have a last minute mind change
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2 



Make sure you copy the most recent one if updating folks....... else you undo everyone elses updates on the list.

cheers


----------



## m_peve (27/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - nfi2 

Pete


----------



## beer slayer (27/11/07)

Tony said:


> 1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
> 2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
> 3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
> 4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
> ...



Thanks Tony
I wasnt aware of that 
Cheers
BS


----------



## Fents (27/11/07)

Seriously guys you are gonna have the best time. Vic xmas swap was last wekend and we smashed it, whats better than catching up with loads of good blokes getting pissed and drinking excellent beer and chatting heaps about brewing? (apart from having D Cup girls serve said beer}

I like the look of Tonys Sheep Shagger. BOH!


----------



## floppinab (27/11/07)

Fents said:


> (apart from having D Cup girls serve said beer}



I lent on the wife Fents but....................... she's a fair way short of D Cups :huh:


----------



## MVZOOM (27/11/07)

FAAARKKK, mine still has a rather large krausen on it, this isn't looking good. Raised the temp to get it moving, but Sydney's not hot right now. Will advise. Sorry guys, this pisses me off.


----------



## Tony (27/11/07)

Are you often late to work or meetings MVZOOM?

Maybe we should call you 007

he always manages to difuse the bomb with 2 seconds to go  

cheers


----------



## MVZOOM (28/11/07)

Nah Tony, it's probably the fact that my work takes a fair degree of priority that I'm stuck in this position! That, coupled with the fact that my 3rd assistant brewer is about to be born and I'm still painting / plastering / wiring his/her bedroom - it's making brewing a difficult equation right now! 

Anywhoo, still a couple of days to go before D-Day!  

Cheers -Mike


----------



## redbeard (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## Stuster (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## Steve (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone)
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


hows Keith at number 19 going?


----------



## SJW (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## Thommo (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham)
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## floppinab (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all !
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Koelsch perhaps?
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !

Craig you copied me......... ^_^ . I bet mines better, nyah, nyah ............


----------



## floppinab (29/11/07)

Steve said:


> hows Keith at number 19 going?



Keith's going OK, just hasn't updated his post. All are accounted for I believe except for hbw. I'll send him a PM.


----------



## n00ch (29/11/07)

Can all the Newcastle/Hunter people wanting me to take their beers down on Saturday make sure they are at Marks HB by 4pm tomorrow. 

I know there are a couple in there already but not sure if they all are yet.

Cheers


----------



## Punter (29/11/07)

n00ch said:


> Can all the Newcastle/Hunter people wanting me to take their beers down on Saturday make sure they are at Marks HB by 4pm tomorrow.
> 
> I know there are a couple in there already but not sure if they all are yet.
> 
> Cheers




Mine are already there with Trents.
Thanks for doing the drive Nooch.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/11/07)

floppinab said:


> 1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
> 2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
> 3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
> 4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
> ...


----------



## MVZOOM (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (AAA)
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more conditioning. Less Koelschy than a normal Koelsch, possibly as it's not a Koelsh - but something completely different. [MVZOOM surrenders!]
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## Muggus (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - Oatmeal stout
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more conditioning. Less Koelschy than a normal Koelsch, possibly as it's not a Koelsh - but something completely different. [MVZOOM surrenders!]
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## Stuster (29/11/07)

Muggus said:


> 22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go



That's a hefty AAA.  

Sounds great.


----------



## KillerRx4 (29/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - JZ Oatmeal stout (WLP002) ABV 4.9% Bottled 6/10/07.
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more conditioning. Less Koelschy than a normal Koelsch, possibly as it's not a Koelsh - but something completely different. [MVZOOM surrenders!]
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


Just an update for yeast & bottled date.


----------



## Muggus (29/11/07)

Stuster said:


> That's a hefty AAA.
> 
> Sounds great.


Haha yeah... I didn't plan for it to be that strong! The OG was a bit higher than I anticipated and I let it attenuate probably a bit too much. 
I cracked a sedimenty bottle last weekend and it seemed decent. Dry hopped it with a crapload of Amarillo which serves as a good distraction from the abv.


----------



## Tony (29/11/07)

MVZOOM said:


> Nah Tony, it's probably the fact that my work takes a fair degree of priority that I'm stuck in this position! That, coupled with the fact that my 3rd assistant brewer is about to be born and I'm still painting / plastering / wiring his/her bedroom - it's making brewing a difficult equation right now!
> 
> Anywhoo, still a couple of days to go before D-Day!
> 
> Cheers -Mike



It will be all good mate...... will be put in the cool to confition till after chrisy.

I remember the days........ when our 3rd was on its way i was still painting the room when the wife went into labor. The fella turned up to put verticle blinds up in the room that same day and you should have seen his face when Kim buckled over and went "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....... here we go again" while he was working in the room. He had the blinds up in 2 minuites 

Dont stress about it too much..... they only cry when you turn on the lights and trash the flash paint with pencils and crayons later on  

cheers


----------



## floppinab (30/11/07)

Hmmm, Haven't heard from homebrewworld / Garry.

Looks like we might be one short


----------



## Steve (30/11/07)

floppinab said:


> Hmmm, Haven't heard from homebrewworld / Garry.
> 
> Looks like we might be one short




im secretly hoping hes going to be a no show.....i want to try one of my beers now that its matured a bit. I know you'll say "but you get one of your own back anyway". I wont as I could only wring out 27.5 longnecks out of the fermenter. I drank the .5 and just gave Stuster 27 bottles.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## crozdog (30/11/07)

floppinab said:


> Hmmm, Haven't heard from homebrewworld / Garry.
> 
> Looks like we might be one short


I just spoke to HBW, he is definately still in. he is going to drop his entry to beerslayers tonight or head over to Flops place with beerslayer tomorrow. 

Forgot to ask what he'd made - damm


----------



## Steve (30/11/07)

crozdog said:


> I just spoke to HBW, he is definately still in. he is going to drop his entry to beerslayers tonight or head over to Flops place with beerslayer tomorrow.
> 
> Forgot to ask what he'd made - damm




bugger


----------



## Steve (30/11/07)

nothing to report.....just wanted to bump off those bloody queenslanders off the top of the lastest thread list for a change!


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (30/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - JZ Oatmeal stout (WLP002) ABV 4.9% Bottled 6/10/07.
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- Unsure atm
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith - Australian Farmhouse Ale - with extra alcohol, Wyeast 3711 VSS French Saison
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more conditioning. Less Koelschy than a normal Koelsch, possibly as it's not a Koelsh - but something completely different. [MVZOOM surrenders!]
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## floppinab (30/11/07)

Steve said:


> nothing to report.....just wanted to bump off those bloody queenslanders off the top of the lastest thread list for a change!



Bloody Qlders do any of them work for a living................


----------



## homebrewworld.com (30/11/07)

Im In !!!

Sorry guys, as my local area had lost our 'server' connection, so i have been without connection for a few days !
Geez, you really miss the net when you cant have it !

Anyway, dropped at BeerSlayers tonight, and he's off to drop em off as we speak.


1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - JZ Oatmeal stout (WLP002) ABV 4.9% Bottled 6/10/07.
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- American P.A. EzyBrew Fresh Wort. 514 Dry Yeast. Good to go for Xmas !
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith - Australian Farmhouse Ale - with extra alcohol, Wyeast 3711 VSS French Saison
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more conditioning. Less Koelschy than a normal Koelsch, possibly as it's not a Koelsh - but something completely different. [MVZOOM surrenders!]
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## Punter (30/11/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - JZ Oatmeal stout (WLP002) ABV 4.9% Bottled 6/10/07.
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde (US-05)-Bottled 17/11/07-Leave it for a few weeks
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15. Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
16.HomeBrewWorld.com- American P.A. EzyBrew Fresh Wort. 514 Dry Yeast. Good to go for Xmas !
17.Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. goatherder - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
19. Keith - Australian Farmhouse Ale - with extra alcohol, Wyeast 3711 VSS French Saison
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more conditioning. Less Koelschy than a normal Koelsch, possibly as it's not a Koelsh - but something completely different. [MVZOOM surrenders!]
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/12/07)

Just a note. there ended up 2 No. 15's (Goathearder blew it) So we think the underlined 15 is the real one and non-underlinded one is Goathearders.

Steve


----------



## goatherder (1/12/07)

Wow, I'm such a dumbass. Sorry everyone.


----------



## Oblomov (1/12/07)

goatherder said:


> Sorry everyone.


No worries. Yep, the "real" 15 is the underlined one. Unless it isn't any good, then it's the other one.

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - JZ Oatmeal stout (WLP002) ABV 4.9% Bottled 6/10/07.
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde (US-05)-Bottled 17/11/07-Leave it for a few weeks
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. Josh - Wheat Beer (S-06 wheat)
15 (underlined). Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
15 (no line). goatherder*. *- Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
16. HomeBrewWorld.com- American P.A. EzyBrew Fresh Wort. 514 Dry Yeast. Good to go for Xmas !
17. Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. - see 15 -
19. Keith - Australian Farmhouse Ale - with extra alcohol, Wyeast 3711 VSS French Saison
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more conditioning. Less Koelschy than a normal Koelsch, possibly as it's not a Koelsh - but something completely different. [MVZOOM surrenders!]
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !


----------



## Stuster (1/12/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - JZ Oatmeal stout (WLP002) ABV 4.9% Bottled 6/10/07.
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde (US-05)-Bottled 17/11/07-Leave it for a few weeks
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. N/A
15 (underlined). Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
15 (no line). goatherder*. *- Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
16. HomeBrewWorld.com- American P.A. EzyBrew Fresh Wort. 514 Dry Yeast. Good to go for Xmas !
17. Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. - see 15 -
19. Keith - Australian Farmhouse Ale - with extra alcohol, Wyeast 3711 VSS French Saison
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more conditioning. Less Koelschy than a normal Koelsch, possibly as it's not a Koelsh - but something completely different. [MVZOOM surrenders!]
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !

So, it appears Josh had to drop out at the last minute, so you should get back a crate with two of one of the beers (not necessarily your own due to administrative difficulties.  )


----------



## Steve (1/12/07)

Stuster said:


> So, it appears Josh had to drop out at the last minute, so you should get back a crate with two of one of the beers (not necessarily your own due to administrative difficulties.  )



Hooray I get one back!. Thanks to Flopp for hosting and Stuster for sorting my swap. have a good day guys. Photos please.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## beer slayer (1/12/07)

Stuster said:


> 1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
> 2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
> 3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Yanks do have something good to offer the world after all ! Will improve.
> 4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
> ...


----------



## floppinab (1/12/07)

Stuster said:


> So, it appears Josh had to drop out at the last minute, so you should get back a crate with two of one of the beers (not necessarily your own due to administrative difficulties.  )



Yes, but I fear it would've been far more chaotic without your steadying hand Stu. You sure you weren't a Project Manager in another life!!!!! 
Unfortunately with the chaos I fear some will be one short as I have about 5 beers left over!!!! I'll hang on to them in case you are desperately keen to get hold of them, but some will be one short.

Thanks to all for coming, not a bad day despite the English weather. Was ambitious trying to do a brew up in the midst of it all but I bet the Qlders can't claim that!!!!!!! I ended up with an OG of 1050 on the Pils, quite a bit higher than I thought, still doing weird things with gravity readings in hot wort I fear!!!! Be interesting to see how it turns out. XmasChaosPils  !!!!!!
Apologies for the shitty photos, never been very good there, always too busy yagging or doing something!!!!
I'm going to bed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/12/07)

Stuster said:


> 1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
> 2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
> 3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Can drink now but probably needs at least a month more conditioning. A mid strength with Simcoe, Amarillo & Glacier, Wyeast American II ale yeast.
> 4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
> ...



Edited numbers 3 and 24 - note 4 more weeks bottle conditioning required for both.

Thanks Gavin and crew for excellent morning and lunch. Would loved to have stayed and kept drinking the marvellous beers on show. Gavin, that Rogers Clone is great - I could have stayed under that tap for hours. Pity the 300klm drive home !! Got back to the sticks safely inspite of the Sydney traffic except forgot to drop Monkeybusiness' brews off - good excuse for a drive. Looking forward to Crozdog's Bright Ale and Stuster' English Summer Ale this arvo at a family BBQ.


----------



## n00ch (2/12/07)

1. SJW - (1a-Bo Pils) (1b-Bav Lager) (1c-English Bitter) (1-d Duvel Clone) All ready to drink!
2. Stuster - English Summer Ale, WLP005, bottled 28/10 - ready to drink
3. Fatgodzilla - Ronald Reagan all American Ale .. Can drink now but probably needs at least a month more conditioning. A mid strength with Simcoe, Amarillo & Glacier, Wyeast American II ale yeast.
4. Barramundi - SWAPALE (US-05) (sorry guys due to time restraints its a kit beer)(bottled 6/11/07) tasted ok into the bottle)
5. Gulpa - Pale Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 25/11 - give it a few weeks
6. nifty - esb (WLP023)
7. KillerRx4 - JZ Oatmeal stout (WLP002) ABV 4.9% Bottled 6/10/07.
8. Peve - American Pale Ale - Golden - ABV 4.5% Ready to Drink
9. Steve (ACT) - Nelsons Bastard Ale (Nottingham) - Bottled 27/10/07 - ready to drink
10. Brewer - Blonde lager (WLP 830)Bottled 19/11/07
11. Punter- Summer Blonde (US-05)-Bottled 17/11/07-Leave it for a few weeks
12. Kabooby- Belgian Dubbel (WLP550)
13. floppinab - English Bitter (Nottingham) - Bottled 7/11/2007, ABV 4.9% - ready to drink but will improve over the next month
14. N/A
15 (underlined). Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink
15 (no line). goatherder. - Czech Dark Lager. Wyeast 2001. 5.1% abv. bottled 17/11/2007
16. HomeBrewWorld.com- American P.A. EzyBrew Fresh Wort. 514 Dry Yeast. Good to go for Xmas !
17. Beerslayer- Australian Pale
18. - see 15 -
19. Keith - Australian Farmhouse Ale - with extra alcohol, Wyeast 3711 VSS French Saison
20. Trent - Brown Porter
21. Thommo - Cream Ale - Nottingham, bottled 25/11/07, so will need 1 week before you fridge it.
22. Muggus - Armoured Hawk Ale (American Amber Ale) (US-05) ~8.0%abv Bottled 27/10/07 - should be good to go
23. monkeybusiness - something like a foreign extra stout
24. MVZoom - Clayton Koelsch - the one you have when not having a Kolsch. Needs 4 weeks more bottle conditioning (do not put in fridge) Started out a a Kolsch using Wyeast Kolsch yeast but appears more like an ordinary ale.
25. Tony - The Sheep Shagger. 7.4% ABV. 1.066, 66 IBU Bottled 25/10/07. Ready to drink.
26. n00ch - Foreign Extra Stout (Wyeast 1084)- Don't drink until christmas atleast, 26A- Hefeweizen (Wheast 3068)- Only bottled this week so leave some time to carb up then drink.
27. crozdog - The Johnny Nash "I Can See Clearly Now" Bright Ale
28. redbeard - English Bitter (Nottingham). Ready to drink. The sooner the better !

Due to some issues I was 4 beers short in my case so I put in a few Hefe's that I botteld the other day to make up the numbers. I have marked these as 26A on the cap. 

Trent, Punter and Keith your beers are at Marks HB ready to be picked up.

Thanks Gavin for hosting the swap. Pity I couldn't stick around longer but was good to put some faces to some names and have a chat.

Cheers


----------



## Punter (2/12/07)

Thanks for that nOOch.
Wont be able to pick them up untill the 15th
at the HAG swap  
Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## Tony (2/12/07)

Jesus Christ..... dont let Dairy Farmers see the pics or they will send in the Lawers with 12g shotties.

Lookes like a good day was had...... i would have taken the Newey beers down in my ute but it was my brothers birthday on the 1st so i had other comitments.

Thanks for taking mine down Steve, your effort is much apreciated. I will let you know when i can get down your way to get the beers.

cheers


----------



## Jye (2/12/07)

Looks like a great day and cant wait to read how Keiths Australian farmhouse ale turns out.



floppinab said:


> Was ambitious trying to do a brew up in the midst of it all but I bet the Qlders can't claim that!!!!!!!



Yeah we can  

Double batch chilled with the yeast pitched and was happily bubbling away when we woke up this morning.


----------



## Stuster (2/12/07)

Jye said:


> Looks like a great day and cant wait to read how Keiths Australian farmhouse ale turns out.
> 
> Yeah we can
> 
> Double batch chilled with the yeast pitched and was happily bubbling away when we woke up this morning.



Damn, beaten again.

The other thing you beat us at was the barf count.  :lol:


----------



## MVZOOM (2/12/07)

Yet more thanks - I was late, cranky and couldn't stay - I also nearly managed to take out a crate of beer via a very graceful fall over. 

Thanks so much to Gavin for havin', and thanks to Ian for saving my bacon. 

Will commence sampling soon and report back. 

Cheers - MIke


----------



## Jye (2/12/07)

touch

We're still searching for the culprit so they can be banished from the Brewerhood


----------



## Stuster (2/12/07)

MVZOOM said:


> Yet more thanks - I was late, cranky and couldn't stay - I also nearly managed to take out a crate of beer via a very graceful fall over.



That was an amazing fall. Tripping backwards over two crates, holding a crate, you managed to not break a single bottle. Stunning stuff.

Jye, must have been Ross. :lol:


----------



## floppinab (2/12/07)

Tony said:


> Thanks for taking mine down Steve, your effort is much apreciated. I will let you know when i can get down your way to get the beers.
> 
> cheers



And.......... (as he thinks what he was going to write in last nights post................) thanks to Steve for bring down the Hunters finest.....and for cooking the barby with far less black stuff than I usually put on!!!!

Big thanks to Ian for bringing up (  ) the Illawarra's finest, and averting disaster from a fan belt fade (hats off to Illawarra's NRMA on their response, would never have been fixed that quickly in Sydney). How's the credit card!!!

Jye, feckyousbenders!!!!!

MV, heard that commotion going on, pity I didn't see it, am super surprised there wasn't any carnage (shouldn't speak too soon, there's still 3 cases in the garage).

And now for the tastin!!!!!


----------



## n00ch (2/12/07)

And here I was thinking I bought down the Hunters finest!


----------



## floppinab (2/12/07)

n00ch said:


> And here I was thinking I bought down the Hunters finest!



Bahhh, sorry nooch, too many new faces, new names, me is no good


----------



## Tony (2/12/07)

second finest is still a good clame to fame isnt it  

I heard they couldnt number their beers properly :lol: 

Ahhhhh ya gotta have a laugh hehe

cheers and if its a HAG beer it will be F.I.N.E!


----------



## Muggus (2/12/07)

Big thanks to Gav for hosting the day. Went off without too much of a hiccup and it was good to get a chance to meet some of the blokes from the forum. 
I'm stoked that i've got 27 bottles of fine brew from around the state to sample. Though i'm gonna try and be a good little boy and hold off trying them until after I get back from my trip over the New Year...easier said than done.


----------



## bconnery (2/12/07)

floppinab said:


> Was ambitious trying to do a brew up in the midst of it all but I bet the Qlders can't claim that!!!!!!!


As an expat NSWmen I hesitate to rain on your parade but actually in addition to his hosting duties including the spitted pig our esteemed host knocked out a demo AG brew in an effort to try and convert a few more to the darkside....

The important thing is though, that you all had fun!


----------



## Stuster (2/12/07)

Muggus said:


> Though i'm gonna try and be a good little boy and hold off trying them until after I get back from my trip over the New Year...easier said than done.




Come on, there's no prizes for being good in this game. :lol: Some of them will be much now than later.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/12/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Looking forward to Crozdog's Bright Ale and Stuster' English Summer Ale this arvo at a family BBQ.




First two bottles drunk and appreciated. The Crozdog's Bright Ale was an lovely easy drinking thing that set me up nicely for Stuster's Summer Ale. Went from there to a large steak and a nice drop of Red. What better way to round off a weekend. Thanks men !


----------



## Oblomov (3/12/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> First two bottles drunk and appreciated. The Crozdog's Bright Ale was an lovely easy drinking thing that set me up nicely for Stuster's Summer Ale. Went from there to a large steak and a nice drop of Red. What better way to round off a weekend. Thanks men !


nifty started a consumption thread here:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=19217


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (3/12/07)

A big thanks from me to N00ch for doing the transportation - much appreciated.

I picked mine up from Marks Saturday evening, thanks for opening the doors to a non-paying customer!

I look forward to sampling everyones wares.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Oblomov (7/12/07)

n00ch said:


> 15 (underlined). Oblomov - Belgian Dark Strong Ale - WLP500 - Bottled 29-SEP, ABV 8.0% - ready to drink


This batch won the 3rd place in the Nationals :beerbang: .

Not sure why since I wasn't 100% happy with this beer. Anyway, I guess it's good to drink now. Considering it's 750ml of 8.0% ABV, don't plan anything after.


----------

